# Pc jetzt aufrüsten oder warten?



## LiveInComa (7. März 2017)

*Pc jetzt aufrüsten oder warten?*

Servus zusammen und einen guten Morgen!

Ich frage mich derzeit ob es bei mir Sinn macht meinen Pc aufzurüsten?
Ich habe das System vor ca 6 Jahren gekauft und schon Teile ausgetauscht.

Ich habe hier gelesen, dass demnächste neue CPU's von AMD rauskommen und AMD auch die neuen Vega GPU's angekündigt hat. Auch NVIDIA hat die neue GTX1080TI angekündigt, was sicher einen kleinen Abfall der Preise der anderen GTX GPU's bedeuten wird oder?

Ich habe leider noch ein älteres Mainboard und eine glaub ich mittelmäßige CPU. Die GPU wäre überfällig, allerdings frage ich mich ob es Sinn macht nur die GPU zu tauschen oder ob nicht schon in kürze eh alles neu müsste.

Das derzeitige System:

Intel Xeon 1231-v3 3,4 GHz (wurde als letztes dazugekauft)
AMD R9 270 mit 2GB (längst überfällig schon aus Gründen des Speichers)
2x4 GB Ram 1600hz von Gskill
AS Rock H97 Pro Mainboard (glaub bis max 1600hz Ram ist da auch nur möglich)
SSD mit 250GB (Speicherplatz langt eigentlich bisher)

Mich stört einiges am System. Es ist sehr laut da die GPU trotz Reinigungsversuchen einfach immer zu hören ist. Schon nach starten des Pcs höre ich die Lüfter drehen. In Spielen muss ich schon sehr die Details zurück schrauben und traue mich gar nicht mehr neue Spiele anzuschaffen. Ich weiß auch nicht wie es eben mit CPU + Board aussieht. Sind die auch schon fällig?
Mein Tower ist eigentlich groß genug, allerdings sind mir nach 2 Umzügen mehrere Teile schon kaputt gegangen und Schrauben gingen verloren. Außerdem ist da im nu wieder unmengen an Staub drin. Ich hätte den gerne auch ausgetauscht sowie einen 27zoll Monitor um mal ein schönes großes Bild bei MMO's oder ähnlichen Games zu haben. Da ich auch hin und wieder Shooter spiele (auch wenn ich langsam zu alt dafür werde) sollte er auch die gut darstelen können.

Ich hoffe mir kann geholfen werden


----------



## MichaelG (7. März 2017)

Naja es hängt vom eigenen Budget ab. Sicher geht der Xeon (noch). Aber ein i7 6700 k ist schonmal 30% schneller/besser. Also je nach möglichem Budget würde ich eine neue CPU einplanen. Falls nicht zumindestens erst einmal eine neue Grafikkarte und später dann eine neue CPU. 

Die Variante der schrittweisen Umrüstung wäre auch aus dem Grund besser, weil bis dahin sicher die neuen AMD Ryzen alle draußen sind, wo man dann bessere Kaufentscheidungen anhand von Benchmarks und Preisvergleichen treffen kann, ob man nun zu Intel oder AMD-CPU tendiert. Desweiteren solltest Du Dir auch überlegen, ob Du irgendwann mal OC betreiben willst oder nicht. Die Nicht-OC-Version des i7 (ohne K in der Bezeichnung) ist nochmal etwas billiger und auch die passenden Mainboards kosten weniger als ein entsprechendes OC-Mainboard, was für einen 7700K paßt. Die Kombination zwischen OC-CPU und non-OC-Mainboard oder umgekehrt ist hingegen sinnfrei.

Beim aktuellen Stand würde ich wohl noch ein Kabylake-System mit einem Intel i7 7700K präferieren. Aber wie gesagt hat der stufenweise Wechsel hier den Vorteil, daß man bezüglich CPU-Angeboten dann mehr Auswahl hat. Zudem kann sich auch am Preisgefüge bis dahin etwas ändern, wenn z.B. Intel durch performante Ryzen-CPU unter Druck kommt. Je nachdem wie sich die Ryzen schlagen kann sich das ganze somit eben auch durchaus wandeln und AMD wieder einen Vorteil haben.

Was die GPU betrifft ist die Frage a) wie hoch Dein Budget für diese spezielle Aufrüstung wäre bzw. was Du rein in eine neue Grafikkarte investieren würdest wollen und b) ob Du eine Vorliebe für AMD oder Nvidia hast.

Der Release der GTX 1080ti hat jetzt schon preisliche Auswirkungen auf die Nvidia-GPU unterhalb davon. Die ersten GTX 1080 gibt es mittlerweile schon für knapp über 500 EUR. Dafür gab es im September 2016 gerade mal eine gute GTX 1070 OC-Version (hatte für meine MSI GTX 1070 Gaming X z.B. EUR 520 auf den Tisch gelegt). Die GTX 1080 gab es damals noch für mindestens 6xx EUR aufwärts. Das hat diesbezüglich schon Vorteile, auch wenn die GTX 1070 OC schon an die Werte einer Vanilla 1080 heranreicht.

Bei AMD bekommst Du momentan mit der RX 480 "nur" eine Grafikkarte die sich bezüglich der Leistung irgendwo zwischen GTX 1060 und GTX 1070 einsortiert. Gut, dafür kostet diese aber nur rund die Hälfte des aktuellen Preises einer GTX 1080. Die Vega-Karten von AMD kommen wohl erst zum Jahresende. Daher hier auch die Frage: Kannst Du so lange mit der Umrüstung warten ? 

Was für Spiele spielst Du/möchtest Du spielen ? Hält Deine Karte leistungstechnisch noch 4-5 Monate durch ? Oder hast Du jetzt schon Spiele wo 4 GB VRAM verlangt werden ?

Wenn nicht bleibt Dir fast nur auf Nvidia zu setzen, es sei denn Dir langt die Performance der RX 470/480. Ist halt eine persönliche Präferenz. Ich würde "nur" mit der Leistung einer RX 470/480 nicht glücklich. Ist aber auch eine Budgetfrage. 

Eine Lösung alá billige 4 GB Grafikkarte als Zwischenlösung würde ich nicht gehen. Es sei denn Du bekommst aus einer zuverlässigen Quelle eine billige Gebrauchtkarte mit der Du die Lücke bis dahin überbrücken kannst. Das wäre dann die Ideallösung, weil dann auch die volle Grafikkartenauswahl zur Verfügung stehen dürfte, weil die VEGA-Modelle draußen sind.

Stünde ich heute vor einer Kaufentscheidung für eine neue Grafikkarte würde ich z.B. beim aktuellen Preis zu einer GTX 1080 greifen bzw. je nach Angebot vielleicht sogar eine GTX 1080 OC in Erwägung ziehen. Die GTX 1080ti wäre mir mit rund EUR 800-900 zu teuer in Relation.

Also wie gesagt das beste unter dem Strich wäre, wenn Du bis Ende des Jahres ohne eine der Aufrüstungen durchhalten könntest, was ich aber bezüglich der Grafikkarte fast bezweifle. 

Dann hättest Du die komplette Auswahl für einen Umbau. Sowohl bei den CPU wie auch bei den GPU, weil dann auch die "Highend"-Modelle von AMD (Vega) zur Verfügung stehen dürften. 

Falls nicht wäre es zumindestens sinnvoll die Aufrüstung in 2 Schritten vorzunehmen: Zuerst die Grafikkarte und dann erst später die CPU, wenn alle Ryzen CPU-Modelle draußen sind (Sommer/Herbst ca.). Das dürfte im Gegensatz zur Grafikkarte auch leistungstechnisch kein Problem sein. Solange hält der Xeon noch locker durch. Er ist ja "nur" rund 30% schwächer als der i7 6700K. Und die CPU ist schon ordentlich "motorisiert".   Die Spiele sind ja in letzter Zeit in der Regel eher GPU-lastig, sodaß der Wechsel der CPU noch herausgezögert werden kann.

PS: Und beim Wechsel des Mainboards/CPU würde ich auch gleich eine RAM-Aufrüstung auf 16 GB in Erwägung ziehen. 8 GB sind etwas "mickrig" bestückt. Zumindestens für meinen Geschmack. Denke daß Du sowieso bei der Umrüstung neue RAM-Riegel benötigst. Dann kannst Du Dir 2 x 8 GB Riegel holen und hast je nach Board im Idealfall noch 2 weitere Steckplätze für spätere RAM-Erweiterungen frei. Ich hab in meinem System 32 GB RAM. Aber auch nur weil die RAM-Preise damals wirklich günstig waren.


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2017)

MichaelG schrieb:


> Naja es hängt vom eigenen Budget ab. Sicher geht der Xeon (noch). Aber ein i7 6700 k ist schonmal 30% schneller/besser.


 nee nee nee. Er kann (!) in manchen Dingen vielleicht 15%, maximal 20% schneller sein, weil er 11-18% mehr Takt bietet. Aber gerade in Spielen ist der 6700K kaum schneller, und wie du auf 30% kommst...? ^^  Keine Ahnung. Vlt in Einzelfällen. 

ICH würde die CPU auf keinen Fall aufrüsten, das ist viel zu früh. Auch ein 7700K wäre nicht viel besser als ein 6700K. Da würde ich MINDESTENS bis zu den ryzen 5 warten, aber an sich sollte der Xeon locker noch 2-3 Jahre für maximale Details reichen.

Schau auch mal hier: https://www.computerbase.de/2017-02...tium-celeron-test/2/#abschnitt_spiele_full_hd  da sind es in FullHD über 5 Spiele gesehen 15-16%, die ein i7-7700K mit nem neuen Board schneller wäre. Oder hier Test: Kaby Lake: Intel Core i7-7700K im Test - Hardware-Mag da fehlt zwar der Xeon, aber ähnliche CPUs (4670K, 4770K) sind nicht viel schwächer als ein 7700K. 

Die Grafikkarte ist aber mehr als überfällig. Da kannst du an sich alles nehmen, was du willst: ne GTX 1060 (6GB) oder RX 480 (8GB) für 230-270€, aber auch ne GTX 1070 für 400€ oder nee GTX 1080 für 500€. Alle sind ihr Geld wert, du sparst halt bei ner zb RX 480 Geld, "musst" dann eben früher nachrüsten. Aber für neue Games auf maximalen Details reicht die auch schon aus, die dürfte schon 70-100% schneller als Deine R9 270 sein. 

Die GTX 1080 ist wegen 1080 Ti schon billiger geworden, kostet inzwischen häufig 500-600€ statt mind. 600€, und daher ist auch die GTX 1070 inzwischen ab 400€ zu haben. Die 1060 wird wohl erstmal bei um die 250€ bleiben.  



ps: den PC kannst du niemals schon vor 6 Jahren gekauft haben, außer du meinst vlt "das älteste Teil"  denn den H97-Chipsatz gibt es erst seit 3 Jahren, die R9 270 seit ca 3,5 Jahren


----------



## LiveInComa (7. März 2017)

Huhu und vielen Dank schon einmal für die echt guten Ratschläge.

Der Grund Pc ist in der Tat 6 Jahre alt, übrig geblieben sind davon aber nurnoch das Gehäuse, DVD Laufwerk, Netzteil 
Die GPU, CPU,Board,SSD wurden tatsächlich schon einmal ausgetauscht. Das neuste an dem System ist die CPU glaube ich.

"Wenn" ich den Xeon noch 2-3 Jahre behalten kann/sollte, würde dies bedeuten, dass ich auch mein Board noch behalten sollte? Und wäre das auch noch ratsam?

Ram gebe ich euch völlig Recht, da sind wohl mal zwei 8GB Riegel fällig.
Auch die GPU hat ihren Ruhestand mehr als verdient.

Könntet ihr mir evtl bei der Zusammenstellung helfen? Ich habe leider keine Ahnung welche Komponenten alle zusammenpassen bzw harmonieren. 

Wenn die CPU + Board noch zu gebrauchen ist und bedenkenlos weiter genutzt werden kann wären dann für mich fällig:

Gehäuse (keine genauen Wünsche) / GPU (GTX 1070?) / RAM (2x 8GB)/ Netzteil (k.a leise/effizient?) / Monitor 27zoll

Die GTX1080 mag tatsächlich schön gefallen zu sein, allerdings vermute ich etwas zu überdimensioniert für mich. Reicht nicht auch die GTX1070?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## MichaelG (7. März 2017)

Da hab ich gestern echt geschielt:

Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3 vs. Intel Core i7-6700K - Technikaffe.de

Lt. dem da sinds rund 20%. Keine 30%.


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2017)

@LiveInComa: Du hast keinerlei Vorteile durch ein neues Board, außer du suchst ein Ausstattungsmerkmal, was bei Deinem Board aktuell fehlt - zB du willst UNBEDINGT mit dem Board SLI betreiben, also 2x Nvidia-Grafikkarten zusammen koppeln. Ansonsten spricht rein gar nichts dagegen, das Board eben so lange weiter zu nutzen wie die CPU. 

Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn aktuell? Was soll das Gehäuse UNGEFÄHR kosten? Hinweis: genug Platz, gute und leise Kühlung usw. hast du heutzutage auch schon bei Gehäusen ab 50€, mehr als 80-90€ ist schon fast "Luxus"  

Eine GTX 1070 reicht natürlich auch - ne 1080 würde halt noch mehr leisten und länger "halten", aber wenn du Dir das Geld sparst, hast du halt mehr über, um dann eben zB ein halbes früher ne neue, gute Karte zu holen. Ein kleiner Vorteil bei AMD wäre, dass es da günstige Monitore mit Freesync gibt. Nvidias Technik G-Sync macht Monitore ein gutes Stück teurer - aber AMD hat aktuell leider keine Karten, die besser als eine GTX 1060 sind. Da wäre es eine Option, dass du noch die neuen AMD-Karten abwartest. Leider ist nicht sicher, wann die kommen. Neue RX 500er sollen wohl im April kommen, aber interessanter sind die Vega-Karten, die kommen VERMUTLICH noch im ersten Halbjahr.

Wegen des Monitors: was soll der denn ca kosten?




@MichaelG: die Seite würde ich aber nicht als Quelle nehmen, wenn es um Spiele geht. Da sind ein paar technische Daten + wenige Benchmarks verglichen, die wiederum CPUs mit höherem Takt sehr entgegenkommen. Grad CPU-Benchmarks verfälschen das dann am Ende, wenn es darum geht, was man wirklich braucht. Für Games sollte man immer nach Seiten schauen, die viele Games vergleichen und dann auch eher die Praxisnahen FullHD-Werte und nicht die 720p, die eh keiner nutzt


----------



## KylRoy (8. März 2017)

Grundsätzlich macht es keinen Sinn den PC aufzurüsten bevor Star Citizen erscheint!


----------



## LiveInComa (8. März 2017)

Vielen Dank noch einmal für Erklärungen.

Also kann ich erst einmal davon ausgehen, das CPU + Board noch absolut up to date sind und sie weiternutzen?

SLI war ich noch nie ein FAN von 

Das Netzteil hat glaube ich 400-450W (6 Jahre alt) und es fehlen glaube ich die Steckverbindungen für die neueren GPUs. Daher dachte ich gleich an ein neues schönes Modell.

Gehäuse muss kein Luxus sein (auch kein Schrott) es sollte eben leise sein, Platz für die Komponenten bieten und nicht so schnell verstauben.

Ist die 1080 denn den Aufpreis wirklich wert? Würde dieses Monster nicht von meiner CPU ausgebremst werden?
Ich hatte die 1070/1080 im Benchmark verglichen und dachte mir, die 1070 langt doch dicke 

AMD vs NVIDIA bzgl des Bildschirms ist tatsächlich noch ein guter Punkt. Ich sehe den Preisunterschied und frage mich ob man Freesync/G-Sync braucht und welches der beiden sein geld wert ist.
Mir war wichtig das es 27zoll werden, da ich mir dadurch ein schöneres Bild bei Rollenspielen/MMOs erhoffe. Jmd sagte mir noch 144hz wären bei schnellen Spielen sehr angenehm.

Also April wäre natürlich in greifbarer Nähe wenn ein weiteres Abwarten tatsächlich Sinn machen sollte.... Da habe ich jetzt keine Informationen über neue Modelle.

Nicht böse sein, mit Absicht habe ich kein Budget genannt da ich dadurch keine Auswahl beeinflussen wollte. Ich benötige keinen Luxus der zumindest den Aufpreis nicht Wert ist, aber auch keinen billigen Notnagel der schon jetzt an seine Grenzen stößt und bald wieder schwächelt.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Vielen Dank noch einmal für Erklärungen.
> 
> Also kann ich erst einmal davon ausgehen, das CPU + Board noch absolut up to date sind und sie weiternutzen?


 ja, in jedem Fall. SOLLTE der Xeon der Grund dafür sein, dass du nicht mehr als zB 30 FPS schaffst, dann würde die aktuell beste CPU auch "nur" 36-38 FPS schaffen.


Netzteil: mit nem 450-500W Be Quiet liegst du nicht verkehrt, da kannst du am besten das hier nehmen be quiet! Pure Power 9-CM 500W ATX 2.4 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  das ist auch modular, so dass du 1-2 der Kabel weglassen kannst und Platz sparst. 


Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Series 270R Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder BitFenix Shadow Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  oder Cooltek Antiphon schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland oder Corsair Graphite Series 230T schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  ggf. noch 1-2 Lüfter dazubestellen, zb wenn vorne 140mm reinpasst, dann bestell einen 140mm-Lüfter dazu, der maximal 1000 U/min hat für 7-15€. Der ist dann schön leise und reicht dicke aus, hinten dann ein 120mm-Lüfter, da ist idr immer mind. einer beim Gehäuse dabei.



> Ist die 1080 denn den Aufpreis wirklich wert? Würde dieses Monster nicht von meiner CPU ausgebremst werden?


 nein, der Xeon ist mehr als stark genug. Es ist NICHT so, dass zB die GTX 1070 bei einem Spiel 70 FPS schaffen könnte und die GTX 1080 90 FPS, aber wegen der CPU hast du mit beiden Karten nur 60 FPS. Sondern du wirst von einer GTX 1080 so gut wie immer DEN Vorteil haben, den eine GTX 1080 auch mit der aktuell besten CPU hätte.



> Ich hatte die 1070/1080 im Benchmark verglichen und dachte mir, die 1070 langt doch dicke


 ja, die reicht auch dicke. Vor 2 Wochen wäre eine GTX 1080 auch Unfug gewesen, da der Aufpreis zu hoch war (die kostete mind. 600€ ), aber inzwischen wäre der Aufpreis okay - nötig ist es aber nicht, eine GTX 1070 lang auch ne ganze Weile. 



> AMD vs NVIDIA bzgl des Bildschirms ist tatsächlich noch ein guter Punkt. Ich sehe den Preisunterschied und frage mich ob man Freesync/G-Sync braucht und welches der beiden sein geld wert ist.


 is schwer zu sagen. Du kannst auch V-Sync im Spiel verwenden, dabei gehen die FPS halt idR dann ein Stück runter. 

Wenn Dir Full-HD reicht,  dann wäre zb der hier mit 144Hz ziemlich gut iiyama G-Master GB2788HS-B1 Red Eagle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  der hat auch Freesync, aber du kannst den natürlich auch mit ner Nvidia-Karte nutzen, dann halt ohne Freesync. Es gibt halt nur zwei andere Monitore mit 27 Zoll und 144Hz, die noch günstiger sind, aber der iiyama ist unabhängig von Freesync meiner Meinung nach einfach etwas besser. Mit WQHD (2560 x 1440 Pixel) bist dann schnell bei 480-500€. Und mit GSync musst du selbst für Full-HD 500€ ausgeben. Drunter gibt es nix.


----------



## LiveInComa (8. März 2017)

Das ist ja nun eine fiese Zwickmühle 

Also 500+ für einen Monitor erscheint mir in anbetracht, dass ich noch viel Hardware kaufen will etwas viel, auch wenn es sicher die wertigere Lösung ist.

Den FreeSync ohne AMD Karte zu betreiben finde ich irgendwie schade 

Allerdings gibt es von AMD in der Tat gerade keine ebenbürdige Waffe zur 1070 ...

Was packt denn die 480er derzeit alles auf FullHD?

Sonst könnte man ja auch den *iiyama-g-master *mit einer* MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X Aktiv *kombinieren oder? Natürlich nur wenn die GPU alles aktuelle auf FUllHD in max Details packt.
Und dann bei Bedarf später gegen eine der neuen AMD Karten tauschen?

Oder man geht jetzt schon auf eine stärkere GPU wie die GTX1070 und kauft sich erstmal nur einen 144hz Monitor ohne FreeSync/G-Sync und rüstet den später auf? Klingt aber nach Quark mit Käse 

Hab hier mal was blind zusammengestellt 
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2211429ec3234bea56924cfcf5733acc865545106428a


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Das ist ja nun eine fiese Zwickmühle
> 
> Also 500+ für einen Monitor erscheint mir in anbetracht, dass ich noch viel Hardware kaufen will etwas viel, auch wenn es sicher die wertigere Lösung ist.
> 
> Den FreeSync ohne AMD Karte zu betreiben finde ich irgendwie schade


 Freesync kostet ja nix extra, d.h. wenn du keinen G-Sync-Monitor nimmst, aber eine GTX 1070, dann ist es egal, ob der Monitor gar nix hat oder halt trotzdem Freesync   es schadet ja nichts. das musst du dann fast so sehen als hätte der Monitor HDMI obwohl du das gar nicht nutzt, sondern DisplayPort nimmst.




> Was packt denn die 480er derzeit alles auf FullHD?


 aktuell an sich alles. Sofern du nicht "mindestens 60 FPS als unterste Grenze" verlangst    die RX 480 ist in etwa vergleichbar mit der GTX 1060. Die 1060 ist nen Tick schneller, dafür hat die AMD mehr RAM.



> Sonst könnte man ja auch den *iiyama-g-master *mit einer* MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X Aktiv *kombinieren oder? Natürlich nur wenn die GPU alles aktuelle auf FUllHD in max Details packt.
> Und dann bei Bedarf später gegen eine der neuen AMD Karten tauschen?


 ja, kann man machen. Es ist zwar nicht klar, ob AMD in naher Zukunft Karten hinbekommt, die mind. so schnell wie eine 1070 sind. Aber wenn du in 1-2 Jahren ne neue Karte suchst, hat AMD sicher wieder was, das für die dann neuesten Games auf hohen Details reicht. 

Den Warenkorb kannst du so nehmen. Aber ich persönlich würde eher das be quiet 9 mit abnehmbaren Kabeln nehmen als das 10er ohne abnehmbare Kabel. Das 10er ist etwas "besser", aber das spielt an sich nur dann eine Rolle, wenn der PC mehr als 10h am Tag an ist. Gehäuse fehlt halt noch. Da musst du eventuell je nach Grafikkartenmodell drauf achten, ob die Grafikkarte auch länger als 30cm sein darf. MIND 30cm bieten alle, die ich nannte.


----------



## LiveInComa (8. März 2017)

Mhhh nur wenn ich eine GTX1070 nehme, die ich als eine sehr starke GPU ansehe, und einen Monitor ohne G-Sync, habe ich dann nicht "weniger" als von einer AMD GPU + Freesync? Jetzt mal von reiner Bildqualität ausgehend?

Herrjeh ist das schwer 
Also bei bestimmten Games sehe ich tatsächlich 60fps als minimum an. In schnellen Shootern zB. Da habe ich mit 40 FPS einen klaren Nachteil.
Wobei ich sagen muss, ich bin kein Hrdcore Zocker, eher Gelegenheits Dattler 

Ich hatte beim Gehäuse überlegt ob ich meines noch weiter nutzen kann. Es fehlen zwar Schauben für die Seitenbleche aber je 1x hab ich noch und abfallen tun sie noch nicht *lach*


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Mhhh nur wenn ich eine GTX1070 nehme, die ich als eine sehr starke GPU ansehe, und einen Monitor ohne G-Sync, habe ich dann nicht "weniger" als von einer AMD GPU + Freesync? Jetzt mal von reiner Bildqualität ausgehend?


 nicht von der "Qualität" her, aber von der Leistung. Und Freesync würde halt den Vorteil bieten, dass du kein Tearing hast und kein V-Sync brauchst. Aber ob das jetzt SO wichtig ist, dass du lieber nur ne RX 480 nimmst: das musst du selber wissen 




> Herrjeh ist das schwer
> Also bei bestimmten Games sehe ich tatsächlich 60fps als minimum an. In schnellen Shootern zB. Da habe ich mit 40 FPS einen klaren Nachteil.


 also, wenn es um Multiplayer geht, dann stellst du im Zweifel ein bisschen die Details runter, dann passt das. Wenn eine RX 480 nur 40 FPS schafft, dann eine GTX 1070 auch nur eher 50-55 FPS    Und nicht missverstehen: ich meinte wirklich die MINIMALEN FPS, also dass du vlt im Schnitt mit ner RX 480 sehr wohl 60 hast, aber mal kurz "nur" 40-50. Es hängt auch alles sehr vom Spiel ab, es kann sein, dass du bei dem einen Spiel mit der GTX 1070 30% mehr hast, beim anderen nur 15% mehr. und auch wichtig: einige Spiele haben "Ultra"-Modi, wo selbst eine GTX 1070 dann nur im Schnitt 40 FPS schafft. Davon sollte man sich aber nicht kirre machen lassen, denn eine Stufe geringer sieht die Grafik beim Spielen an sich auch nicht schlechter aus, läuft aber dann zB mit 70 FPS  




> Ich hatte beim Gehäuse überlegt ob ich meines noch weiter nutzen kann. Es fehlen zwar Schauben für die Seitenbleche aber je 1x hab ich noch und abfallen tun sie noch nicht *lach*


 musst halt schauen, ob da genug Platz ist, wenn ne Grafikkarte vlt länger als 26-28cm ist.


----------



## LiveInComa (8. März 2017)

Ich bin da echt ratlos.

Was würdest du mir denn an meiner Stelle raten? Zu welchem Setup, welche Lösung?

Ich habe weder schon mal FreeSync noch GSync besessen, und noch nie einen 144hz Monitor.

Ich habe also leider keinerlei Erfahrungswerte und muss mich da voll auf eure Empfehlungen verlassen


----------



## Herbboy (8. März 2017)

Ich würde ne GTX 1070 und 144Hz nehmen, also ruhig den iiyama mit Freesync, und vlt brauchst(willst du in 2-3 Jahren ne neue Karte und kannst DANN eine von AMD nehmen und auch noch das Freesync des Monitors nutzen


----------



## LiveInComa (9. März 2017)

Die GTX1070 hätte ich natürlich auch gerne 
Ich bin noch etwas verunsichert, da ich mich mit Freesync und G-Sync nicht wirklich auskenne. Wirkt sich diese Technologie so stark aufs Bild aus?

Wenn jetzt z.B ein neues Game rauskommen solle was mir gefällt, (leider bin ich aktuell von keinem angetan) würde ich mit einer RX480 + 144hz + Freesync dann ein besseres Bild haben als mit einer GTX1070 + 144hz ohne G-Sync?

Da ich zuletzt nur Diablo 3 gespielt habe und sehnsüchtig auf ein neues fesselndes MMORPG zB warte kann ich auch leider keine Bsp Spiele nennen 
WoW ist vom Prinzip sehr schön aber ausgelutscht. Ich habe immer gehofft es kommt mal sowas wie The Witcher 3 als MMORPG


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Die GTX1070 hätte ich natürlich auch gerne
> Ich bin noch etwas verunsichert, da ich mich mit Freesync und G-Sync nicht wirklich auskenne. Wirkt sich diese Technologie so stark aufs Bild aus?


 Ohne Sync hast du bei schnellen Bewegungen der Kamera, vor allem seitlich, manchmal ein Bild, das in der Mitte horizontal zerrissen zu sein scheint. Das liegt daran, dass der Monitor schon ein neues Bild anzeigen will, weil er zB bei 144 Hz pro Sekunde 144 mal nach GENAU 1/144 Sekunde (also alle ca 0,007 Sekunden) ein neues Bild angezeigt, die Grafikkarte aber vlt. erst ein halbes neues Bild fertig berechnet hat, wenn sie nicht GENAU 144 FPS liefert. zB wenn die Grafikkarte 100 FPS schafft, dann hast du alle 0,01 Sekunde ein neues Bild. Wenn der Monitor nach 0,007 Sekunden schon ein neues Bild anzeigen will, braucht die Grafikkarte halt an sich noch 0,003 - Bildberechnung und Monitor-Bildupdate sind also nicht synchron zueinander.

Zu sehen ist das dann folgendermaßen: die eine Hälfte des Bildes auf dem Monitor ist noch das alte Bild, die andere Hälfte das neue Bild, und weil die Kamera sich auf dem neuen Bild schon ein wenig weiter nach zB rechts bewegt hat, gibt es einen "Riss" im Bild. Das nennt sich auch "Tearing".


Diesen Effekt bekommst du mit v-Sync in den Griff - das geht über die Treiber oder die Grafikoptionen im Spiel. Da sorgt dann die Software dafür, dass die Grafikkarte möglichst synchron zum Monitor arbeitet, also wenn die Grafikkarte 70 FPS schaffen würde, der Monitor aber 60 Hz hat, wird die Karte nur 60 FPS fabrizieren, damit es zu den 60 Hz passt. Schafft die Karte aber nur 50 FPS, dann ist das zu wenig für 60 Hz - dann werden für die Grafkkarte vlt nur 30 FPS berechnet, damit 2x 30 = 60 ergeben - der Monitor zeigt von den 30 Bildern dann jedes 2x an, das sind dann wieder 60 Hz und alles synchron, so dass es kein Tearing gibt.


Und mit Freesync oder G-Sync macht das nicht eine Software, sondern der Monitor, zb einer mit 144Hz und Freesync: schafft die Karte 70 FPS, dann "taktet" der Monitor auf 70 Hz. Schafft die Karte nur 45 FPS, dann "taktet" der Monitor mit 45 (oder vlt auch2x 45 = 90) Hertz. Damit wird das Tearing ebenfalls vermieden, aber du hast halt immer auch die FPS, die die Grafikkarte schafft (außer sie schafft sogar mehr als 144Hz, da werden natürlich dann maximal 144 FPS angezeigt  ) - Freesync geht aber halt nur mit AMD-Karten, für Nvdia braucht man G-Sync, was aber einen Monitor deutlich teurer macht. 


Das Bild sieht also nicht "schöner" oder "besser" aus, aber du hast halt keinen Tearingeffekt mehr und trotzdem volle Leistung der Grafikkarte. DAS ist der Vorteil. Bei einem Spiel wie Diablo 3 zb ist das an sich unwichtig, da wirst du so viel FPS haben, dass du auch mit VSync das Tearing vermeiden kannst und immer noch ein superflüssiges Bild hast. Interessant wäre es eher bei ZB Shootern, wo die Grafikkarte dann je nach Situation mal 40, mal 70 FPS schafft. Und auch MMORPGS sind normalerweise grafisch so gestaltet, dass man keinen Mörder-PC braucht, d.h. auch da wirst du vermutlich so viel FPS haben, dass du auch mit v-Sync super zurechtkommen wirst, ohne dass das Spiel "zäh" wirkt. Daher kannst du ruhig den Monitor mit Freesync nehmen, obwohl du dann eine Nvidia-Karte nutzt.


----------



## MichaelG (9. März 2017)

Und das GSync/Freesync was der Monitor steuert belastet die Hardware so gut wie nicht im Gegensatz zum aktivierten VSync im Spiel, was Du Dir dann ersparen kannst. Das hat also auch Performance-Vorteile.

Ich würde sehen was mein Budget hergibt. Die Freesync-Kombination (AMD-Karte und Monitor) ist natürlich günstiger. Ein Gsync-Monitor kostet hier schon deutlich mehr. Der Acer Predator als 24" Modell kostet knapp 400 EUR. Das 27" Modell kostet knapp 600 EUR. Die Freesync Pendants kosten 240 EUR bzw. 360 EUR. Und die Geforce Grafikkarten kosten auch mehr. 

Ist halt die Frage, wieviel Du auf den Tisch hinlegen willst. Ich jedenfalls habe die Investition in den 24" Gsync-Monitor (habe den 24" Acer Predator) und meine Geforce GTX 1070 nicht bereut. Auch wenn es nicht wirklich billig war. Beide zusammen haben allein knapp 1000 EUR gekostet gehabt.


----------



## LiveInComa (9. März 2017)

Ah ok. Das verstehe ich nun 

Eine weitere Frage: Würde etwas gegen eine Lösung mit AMD GPU + 27 zoll 144hz Freesync Monitor sprechen?
Ich weiß nicht warum, aber irgendwie gefällt mir der Gedanke die Monitor Fähigkeit ausnutzen zu können. Ich spiele ja derzeit keine extrem GPU lastige Games und evtl reicht ja auch die AMD variante für alle aktuellen Spiele und noch für einige kommende.

Diablo 3 + ähnliche Games brauchen ja nicht viel oder?

Star Citizen klingt lustig, hat aber extrem hohe Anforderungen oder? (Bzw weiß man ja nichtmal wann es kommt)


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2017)

Das einzige was gegen eine RX 480 plus Freesyncmonitor spricht ist, dass du halt für 150€ Aufpreis auch deutlich mehr Leistung hättest und mit der AMD-Karte halt entsprechend früher nachrüsten "musst" 

Ich selber hab eine AMD R9 290, die ist ein Stück schwächer als die RX 480, und spiele alle aktuellen Games auf "hohen" Details sogar mit WQHD, also mehr als Full-HD. Ich verlange aber auch nicht durchgehend mind 50-60 FSP, denn mit 40 FPS laufen ja Games trotzdem flüssig und ruckelfrei - mehr FPS sind halt nur nochmal angenehmer, und auf sehr hohem Niveau kann es auch Vorteile beim Onlinespielen bringen, wenn du dank 70 FPS ein Bild nen TICK früher sehen kannst als bei nur 40-50 FPS.

So was wie Diablo 3 schafft aber ne RX 480 locker mit hohen FPS   UND da wäre es auch kein Vorteil, ein Bild vlt 1/100 Sekunde früher zu sehen.


----------



## LiveInComa (9. März 2017)

Ohje ...

Ich kann mich wirklich nicht zwischen den beiden Alternativen entscheiden....

Würdest du mir die Komponenten evtl für die beiden Alternativen (AMD + NVIDIA) einmal zusammenstellen damit ich einen Überblick bekomme?
Wäre super nett.


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2017)

Da muss man ja nichts anders machen als das, was du selber schon rausgesucht hast. Allein die Grafikkarte ist dann halt der Unterschied


----------



## LiveInComa (9. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Da muss man ja nichts anders machen als das, was du selber schon rausgesucht hast. Allein die Grafikkarte ist dann halt der Unterschied



Meine Zusammenstellung war mehr blind oder aus reinem Bauchgefühl ohne Hindergrundwissen 

Das Netzteil von be quiet wurde öfter hier empfohlen daher habe ich es gepicked. Aber ob nun 9er oder 10er, ist das wichtig? Und reichen 500W in jedem Fall? Einige haben bis zu 700W bei ähnlicher Auswahl. 
Den Ram hatte ich irgendwo im Eingangsbereich gesehen und mit reingepackt. Ich weiß das mein Board wohl nur 1600hz unterstützt und das es DDR3 sein muss richtig? Aber wenn ich diese ganzen Zahlen da sehe hinter den Riegeln 9 9-9-24 zb? Ich weiß nicht welcher Baustein für mein System der beste wäre.
Und nun das größte Problem: Die GPUs! Soviele Hersteller und (retail) und OC da könnte ich noch eine Empfehlung gebrauchen 

Ich hoffe es bereitet dir nicht zuviel Mühe, ich habe ja schon viel deiner Zeit in Anspruch genommen


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Meine Zusammenstellung war mehr blind oder aus reinem Bauchgefühl ohne Hindergrundwissen
> 
> Das Netzteil von be quiet wurde öfter hier empfohlen daher habe ich es gepicked. Aber ob nun 9er oder 10er, ist das wichtig? Und reichen 500W in jedem Fall? Einige haben bis zu 700W bei ähnlicher Auswahl.
> Den Ram hatte ich irgendwo im Eingangsbereich gesehen und mit reingepackt. Ich weiß das mein Board wohl nur 1600hz unterstützt und das es DDR3 sein muss richtig? Aber wenn ich diese ganzen Zahlen da sehe hinter den Riegeln 9 9-9-24 zb? Ich weiß nicht welcher Baustein für mein System der beste wäre.
> ...


 beim 9er / 10er würden selbst 400W reichen  BQ "untertreibt" mit der Leistung, die Watt sind quasi die "maximal empfohlene Belastung auf DAUER" - aber die können auch mehr leisten, und so ein PC wie Dein künftiger wird vlt. 300-350W maximal brauchen bei voller Last. 

Daher nimm ruhig den Monitor, das 9er oder 10er (ICH finde das 9-CM besser als das 10 non-CM, da du die Kabel da leichter verlegen und auch welche weglassen kannst), 2x8GB von dem Ballistix RAM und eben wie du gern willst ne RX 480 oder GXT 1070. Das Ballistix ist "Standard", das geht an sich mit jedem Board, für das du DDR3 brauchst, und die Werte 9-9 usw. sind Nebensache. Da ist das Ballistix sogar echt gut, denn ne 10 am Anfang wäre ETWAS langsamer, was du aber sowieso nur messen, nicht aber merken kannst 



Wenn du sagst, ob eher ne GTX 1070 oder RX 480, dann such ich eine raus - wäre nur interessant, ob Dein Gehäuse auch Platz bieten würde FALLS die Karte zb 31cm lang wäre.


----------



## LiveInComa (9. März 2017)

https://www.alternate.de/be-quiet-/Pure-Power-10-CM-500W-PC-Netzteil/html/product/1328342?

+

https://www.alternate.de/Ballistix/DIMM-16-GB-DDR3-1600-Kit-Arbeitsspeicher/html/product/1008052?

Wären da die besagten Teile?

Ich sage mal, gehen wir mal von einer GTX 1070 aus. 

Und zu dem besagten Monitor gibts da noch Alternativen? (Hoffe das war jetzt nicht das billigste Modell von unten)


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2017)

Ja, das sind die passenden Teile. RAM könnte aber woanders ein Stück günstiger sein. Der Monitor ist günstig, aber nicht billig.  Der nächst"bessere" kostet dann eher direkt 100€ mehr, und selbst der ist vlt nicht wirklich sichtbar besser, sondern kostet mehr, weil er eine höhere Auflösung hat. Die frisst natürlich dann auch Leistung.

und wenn wiederum G-Sync dabei sein soll, dann kostet der Monitor halt mindestens 500€ - da wäre der hier einer von den günstigen, aber auch ordentlich: https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01AJTVBU4


----------



## LiveInComa (9. März 2017)

Einen G-Sync Monitor passt leider nicht ins Budget, bzw er passt natürlich, aber ich habe das Gefühl das wäre für mich einfach nicht das Richtige.

Ich habe hier bei Mindfactory gerade das zusammengestellt:
(Nicht wundern es ist wieder das 10er bequiet weil es keinen Anbieter geben soll wohl der alle Komponenten führt)

https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22195de19ae029c6f02e433ae0157cdb9e5337694e404

Fehlt eben immer noch die GPU. 
480er vs 1070, never ending story.....

Aber evtl magst du mir ja von jedem das Modell raussuchen welches derzeit am lohnenswertesten wäre?


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2017)

Bei der RX 480 würde ich die nehmen 8GB PowerColor Radeon RX 480 Red Devil Aktiv PCIe   oder auch die 8GB MSI Radeon RX 480 Gaming X Aktiv PCIe 3.0 x16

Bei der GTX 1070 wäre auch die MSI gut 8GB MSI GeForce GTX 1070 GAMING X 8G Aktiv PCIe   oder etwas günstiger und auch gut 8GB KFA2 GeForce GTX 1070 EX OC Sniper Edition  oder 8GB Gainward GeForce GTX 1070 Phoenix Aktiv PCIe   noch günstiger wären manche, wenn man keine Übertaktung ab Werk will.


----------



## LiveInComa (9. März 2017)

Also bei der RX480 stören mich neue User Bewertungen wie:



> geschrieben am 05.03.2017An sich  gute Grafikkarte mit guter Performance, freesync ist allerdings  nutzloser Mist (geht bis 60hz/fps, für zocker indiskutabel, darüber  gibts screentearing wie gewohnt) , weswegen ich jetzt auf Hardware für  800€ (inkl Monitor) sitze und versuche, das Zeug  loszuwerden...



Die GTX1070 wäre für +200€ sicherlich die stärkere Lösung.

Kann man die 480 und die 1070 irgendwo vergleichen was die Leistung be verschiedenen Spielen betrifft?


----------



## Herbboy (9. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Also bei der RX480 stören mich neue User Bewertungen wie


 also, bei der Meinung muss derjenige was falsch gemacht haben, oder vlt hatte der Freesync, aber nen Monitor mit nur 60Hz. Das ist ansonsten aber völliger Quatsch. 




> Kann man die 480 und die 1070 irgendwo vergleichen was die Leistung be verschiedenen Spielen betrifft?


 die GTX 1070 ist im Schnitt ca 30% schneller - hängt auch vom Spiel ab. Hier zB die Zusammenfassung von den Testergebnissen von über 20 Games https://www.ht4u.net/reviews/2016/n...x1060_gtx1070_und_gtx1080_im_test/index44.php  die einzelnen Game-Ergebnisse stehen auf den vorigen Seiten.


----------



## LiveInComa (10. März 2017)

Also mir raucht langsam der Kopf 

Evtl mach ich es mir auch einfach selbst zu schwer aber noch konnte ich mich nicht entscheiden....

Die RX480 von MSI hat natürlich sehr gute Bewertungen wie:



> Leistung:
> Habe auf Max. Einstellungen 3440x1440 pixel bisher
> Overwatch 90FPS
> Witcher3 um die 40FPS.





> Die Performance der RX480 ist ein Traum, bei Full-HD Spielen habe ich  noch kein Spiel auf unter 60 FPS gespielt (auf Ultra). Bei 4K Gaming  komme bei reduzierten Einstellungen auf stabile 40-50 FPS.
> Betrachtet man den Preis ist die MSI Custom Version die beste RX480, ich  kann sie guten Gewissens allen empfehlen, die auf der Suche nach einer  zukunftssicheren und ruhigen Mittelklasse Karte im Full-HD Bereich sind.



Gefällt mir natürlich sehr gut das Gesamtpaket mit dem Monitor. Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings, kommen da evtl schon bald Games die ich unbedingt spielen wollen würde, die diese GPU aber evtl dann schon nicht mehr packen würde? Das wäre natürlich sehr schade. Mein Bruder hat da seine eigene Meinung, er will immer nur NVIDIA und hält komischerweise nix von G-Sync oder Freesync weil die Games angeblich schon alle selbst eine Bildwiederholungsanpassung anbieten sollen oder so sagte er ....
Ist mir eh alles zu hoch 

Die GTX1070 wäre wiederum besser für die Zukunft gewappnet, keine Frage. Aber was wenn ich weiterhin "nur" Spiele wie Diablo 3 nutze die einfach nicht soviel Power benötigen?
Ich meine ich kann D3 ehrlich gesagt nicht mehr lange sehen weils einfach immer das selbe ist aber es gibt für mich derzeit kaum Alternativen. 

Spiele die mich in Vorschauen interessiert haben wäre zB

Kingdom Come: Deliverance (wobei noch k.a ob ich das auf der Ps4 oder Pc spielen würde)
Camelot Unchained
Star Citizen
Lost Ark

Ich kann von mir sagen, dass ich keine Single Player Spiele mag. Ich bleibe eigentlich immer bei Titeln die mir Spaß machen und online in zB einer open World stattfinden und ich diese lange (manchmal Jahrelang ziehe Diablo 3, H1Z1, Rust,..) mit Freunden spielen kann.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Gefällt mir natürlich sehr gut das Gesamtpaket mit dem Monitor. Jetzt frage ich mich allerdings, kommen da evtl schon bald Games die ich unbedingt spielen wollen würde, die diese GPU aber evtl dann schon nicht mehr packen würde? Das wäre natürlich sehr schade.


 das kann man nie genau sagen, weil schon morgen - wenn ein Hersteller es will - ein Spiel mit einem "Ultra"-Modus rauskommen könnte, wo selbst eine GTX 1080 nicht mal 20 FPS schafft    aber die RX 480 wird sicher noch 1-2 Jahre für MINDESTENS "mittlere Details" reichen, und die "mittleren Detail" bei einem Spiel in 2 Jahren sehen dann halt so aus wie ein aktuelles Game auf "Ultra"  

Die genannten Games laufen sicher auch mit ner RX 480 auf hohen Details, nur bei Star Citizen weiß man es nicht, das wird ja sehr aufwendig.



> Mein Bruder hat da seine eigene Meinung, er will immer nur NVIDIA und hält komischerweise nix von G-Sync oder Freesync weil die Games angeblich schon alle selbst eine Bildwiederholungsanpassung anbieten sollen oder so sagte er ....


 das ist eben VSync, was ich ja erklärt hab. Da hast du halt in aller Regel dann einen FPS-Verlust, weil die Software einen Wert wählt, der zu den Hz des Monitors passt - und nach oben korrigieren geht ja nicht, wenn die Karte das nicht liefert, also wird nach unten korrigiert 

von G-Sync halt ich auch nichts, weil der Aufpreis zu hoch für diese "Kleinigkeit" ist - aber Freesync kostet halt nicht mehr als ein Monitor ganz ohne "Sync", daher würde sich das anbieten, vlt erst mal nur ne RX 480 zu nehmen.


----------



## LiveInComa (10. März 2017)

Also bei Star Citizen steht unter den jetzigen Systemvorraussetzung die zumindest bekannt gegeben wurde:



> Empfohlen:
> Quad Core CPU (Intel Core i7-4770K oder vergleichbar)
> 12 GB RAM
> Version 11 inklusive 4 GB Video-RAM
> AMD Radeon HD 7990, AMD A10-7700K bzw GeForce GTX 780



Solche Spiele würden mich natürlich auch interessieren. Aber ich weiß, dass es noch nicht die finale Version gibt und somit auch noch nicht die finalen Systemvorraussetzungen.

Wenn ich jetzt folgendes System bestelle:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221fdd15c23245f49c151eaafbdeba298c02c9d9f5dae

Ganz ehrlich, Butter bei die Fische 
Wäre die GPU jetzt am falschen Ende gespart oder ist die immer noch zu empfehlen? In den Benchmarks rangiert die ja deutlich hinter all den anderen was mich etwas irritiert.

Es ist schade, dass die Vega GPUs noch nicht da sind. 100€ mehr in eine AMD GPU die an die 1070 herrankommt hätte ich jetzt gerne ausgegeben, da ich ja dann einen Freesync Monitor habe 
Aber wie lange müsste man darauf warten? Lohnt sich das überhaupt?

Und wie sieht es mit dem übrigen Setup aus? Ist das Netzteil für die nächsten 5-6 Jahre gewappnet zumindest? Denn wenn ich in 1-2 Jahren die CPU wechseln muss, müsste ich ja gleich das Board + Ram ersetzen vermute ich. Und da die GPU "nur" eine RX480 ist, eigentlich wieder den ganzen PC neu bestellen.... oder wie sehe ich das?

Sollten alle meine Bedenken wegzuwischen sein und ich mir da zuviele Sorgen machen, ein Warten auf die neuen GPUs auch keinen Sinn machen, dann würde ich mir das System *gerne bestellen* wenn alle Komponenten nochmal deinen Segen bekommen 

Habe heute wie bekloppt nach den Vega GPUs gesucht, angeblich soll im April erstmal eine "Überarbeitung" der RX480 er Karten rauskommen unter neuem Namen mit geringfügig erhöhtem Takt. Das ist wohl nicht so gut bei den Kunden angekommen 
Die Vega sollen wohl im Juni zu erwarten sein, es gibt aber keine genauen Infos zu deren Leistungsfähigkeit, es wird aber mit einem höheren Preis gerechnet.


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Also bei Star Citizen steht unter den jetzigen Systemvorraussetzung die zumindest bekannt gegeben wurde:


 das wäre ja Pipifax, eine RX 480 ist schneller als eine GTX 780   so 15-20% schneller PLUS deutlich mehr RAM. 



> Solche Spiele würden mich natürlich auch interessieren. Aber ich weiß, dass es noch nicht die finale Version gibt und somit auch noch nicht die finalen Systemvorraussetzungen.
> 
> Wenn ich jetzt folgendes System bestelle:
> https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221fdd15c23245f49c151eaafbdeba298c02c9d9f5dae
> ...


 natürlich rangiert die hinter einer GTX 1070 oder 1080, die sind ja auch ein Stück teurer. Aber sie ist ca so stark wie eine GTX 1060, und das reicht aktuell für maximale Details aus. Die Frage ist halt nur, ob du 150€ mehr ausgeben "willst", damit du 100% sicher bist für eine längere Zeit. FALLS ein mit der RX 480 nur 35 FPS hat, hat ne GTX 1070 auch nicht gleich 60 FPS, sondern vlt. 45 FPS.



> Es ist schade, dass die Vega GPUs noch nicht da sind. 100€ mehr in eine AMD GPU die an die 1070 herrankommt hätte ich jetzt gerne ausgegeben, da ich ja dann einen Freesync Monitor habe
> Aber wie lange müsste man darauf warten? Lohnt sich das überhaupt?


 das weiß ich echt nicht. Aber ich sag mal so: sollte schon im Herbst diesen Jahres Dir eine RX 480 zu schwach sein, könntest du dann eben ne Vega holen, die sollten an sich bis dahin da sein. 




> Und wie sieht es mit dem übrigen Setup aus? Ist das Netzteil für die nächsten 5-6 Jahre gewappnet zumindest? Denn wenn ich in 1-2 Jahren die CPU wechseln muss, müsste ich ja gleich das Board + Ram ersetzen vermute ich. Und da die GPU "nur" eine RX480 ist, eigentlich wieder den ganzen PC neu bestellen.... oder wie sehe ich das?


 das Setup reicht viel mehr als 1-2 Jahre, du hast ne CPU mit 8 Threads, die kaum schwächer als ein aktueller Core i7 ist. Die reicht sicher eher 5-6 Jahre noch aus.




> Habe heute wie bekloppt nach den Vega GPUs gesucht, angeblich soll im April erstmal eine "Überarbeitung" der RX480 er Karten rauskommen unter neuem Namen mit geringfügig erhöhtem Takt. Das ist wohl nicht so gut bei den Kunden angekommen
> Die Vega sollen wohl im Juni zu erwarten sein, es gibt aber keine genauen Infos zu deren Leistungsfähigkeit, es wird aber mit einem höheren Preis gerechnet.


 es gibt wohl in der Tat erst mal neue RX-500er Karten und danach erst der richtig "neue" Chip, das wäre Vega. So ist jedenfalls mein Stand.


----------



## LiveInComa (11. März 2017)

Also bevor ich jetzt bestelle, wäre nicht evtl auch eine gute Option meinen jetzigen Pc komplett zu verkaufen mit dem Monitor um mir ein ganz neues System zu kaufen mit neuerem Sockel und schnellerem Ram? Ich habe dann ja immer noch "nur" den alten Sockel 1150. Sollte das mit der CPU + RAM + Board natürlich noch deutlich über 2/3 Jahre gut gehen wäre das ja ok. Vorrausgesetzt ich bekomme eine neue GPU in 2 Jahren, falls ich überhaupt dann schon eine benötige, auf das "alte" Mainboard gesetzt 

Meinen lauten Pc würde evtl auch keiner mehr kaufen.


----------



## LiveInComa (11. März 2017)

Noch eine Anmerkung da ich nun zur Arbeit muss:

Ich habe nochmal damit gespielt mein Gehäuse zu behalten. Die Bewertungen des "gedämmten" Gehäuses waren mir etwas zu schwammig.

Ich bin mir relativ sicher das mein jetziges Gehäuse dieses hier ist: *Cooler Master N400 PC-Gehäuse
*Meine verbaute HDD Festplatte, die nicht angeschlossen ist, ist dort zwar "gefangen" da ich ein Schraubenkopf beim Versuch zu lösen abgenutzt habe so das ich die Schraube aufbohren müsste.... es fehlen auch 2 der 4 Schrauben um die Bleche hinten fest zu schrauben, aber es könnte ja vom Platz und Ausstattung noch passen. 
Oder was sagst du dazu?

Dann könnte ich mir die Anschaffung sparen*. *Ob dann eine GTX1070 drin wäre könnte man sich dann ja noch überlegen oder? Bzw ich bin von VSync bisher etwas enttäuscht worden in der Vergangenheit. Wenn ich jetzt keine RX480 + Freesync nutze sondern das System mit einer GTX1070 und VSync nicht benutze, wäre das schlecht?


----------



## LiveInComa (11. März 2017)

@Zwischenidee: Was wäre mit der Lösung GTX1070 + G-Sync Monitor? Lohnt sich das nicht auf Grund des Kosten/Nutzen Faktors oder wäre da noch eine Kombination zu empfehlen?

Nur das ich auch alle Alternativen einmal angesprochen habe bevor ich mich entscheide


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> @Zwischenidee: Was wäre mit der Lösung GTX1070 + G-Sync Monitor? Lohnt sich das nicht auf Grund des Kosten/Nutzen Faktors oder wäre da noch eine Kombination zu empfehlen?
> 
> Nur das ich auch alle Alternativen einmal angesprochen habe bevor ich mich entscheide


Zufälligerweise habe ich exakt diese Kombination, und die erfüllt zumindest meine PCler-Ansprüche mehr als zufriedenstellend. Klar, G-Sync ist mit etwas mehr Kosten verbunden als FreeSync, weil es eben eine Hardware- und keine Software-Lösung ist, aber NVIDIAs Sync-Technik läuft absolut sauber ohne Hertz-Limitierung. Bei FreeSync muss man dagegen aufpassen, je nach Monitor ist der Wirkungsbereich von X bis Y Hertz eingegrenzt.

Ist wie gesagt etwas teurer als die AMD-Variante, allerdings weiss ich nicht ob die ähnlich gut und perfomant funzt wie NVIDIA.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2017)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Zufälligerweise habe ich exakt diese Kombination, und die erfüllt zumindest meine PCler-Ansprüche mehr als zufriedenstellend. Klar, G-Sync ist mit etwas mehr Kosten verbunden als FreeSync, weil es eben eine Hardware- und keine Software-Lösung ist, aber NVIDIAs Sync-Technik läuft absolut sauber ohne Hertz-Limitierung. Bei FreeSync muss man dagegen aufpassen, je nach Monitor ist der Wirkungsbereich von X bis Y Hertz eingegrenzt.


 klar muss man aufpassen, aber die neueren Modelle gehen an sich alle bis zur vollen Hz-Zahl und ab 40-45Hz spätestens. Drunter macht das eh keinen Sinn, weil man da ganz andere Probleme als Tearing hat  

Der hier zB fängt bei 35Hz an https://www.amazon.de/dp/B013YIR5WU



> Ist wie gesagt etwas teurer als die AMD-Variante, allerdings weiss ich nicht ob die ähnlich gut und perfomant funzt wie NVIDIA.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


 es ist halt dann direkt über 150€ teurer bei 27 Zoll und 144Hz. Muss man sich eben echt überlegen. 


@LiveinComa: Dein Gehäuse ist an sich noch gut, Grafikkarten bis 32cm passen rein. vlt bestell mal 1-2 neue "Silent"- Lüfter nach, FALLS die eingebauten dich stören sollten.


----------



## LiveInComa (11. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> @LiveinComa: Dein Gehäuse ist an sich noch gut, Grafikkarten bis 32cm passen rein. vlt bestell mal 1-2 neue "Silent"- Lüfter nach, FALLS die eingebauten dich stören sollten.



Dann werde ich das Gehäuse fürs erste noch einmal flott machen. Magst du mir einmal die passenden Silent Lüfter verlinken die du mir empfehlen würdest für das Case?

So jetzt zu meinem Fall zurück:

Ich habe jetzt folgende Alternativen die alle auf meiner alten CPU + Board + 16GB Ram + 500w Netzteil aufbauen sollen.

1) RX480 MSI + dein empfohlener 144hz Monitor mit Freesync = ca 800€

2) GTX1070 von MSI + dein empfohlener 144hz Monitor mit Freesync = ca 950 €

3) GTX1070 von MSI + ein noch zu erfragender 144hz Monitor mit G-Sync = ca ???? €

Könntest du mir noch einen G-Sync Monitor empfehlen und evtl noch abschließend deine Wertung zu den 3 Alternativen abgeben? Ich würde mich dann gerne kommende Woche (nach meinem Umzug) für eine der Lösungen entschieden haben um zu bestellen 

Wäre sehr nett.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Herbboy (11. März 2017)

Bei Option 3 kostet dich der allerbilligste Monitor 500€, also mehr als 150€ Aufpreis. In dem Fall wäre es dann fast schon sinnvoll, direkt den Dell hier mit 2560x1440 als Auflösung zu nehmen Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   ansonsten den https://www.amazon.de/dp/B01AJTVBU4  oder https://www.amazon.de/dp/B00LX2J17W


Lüfter: schau mal nach welchen 120mm und für vorne am besten maximal 800 U/Min.  zB der hier http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...0x25mm-800-U-min-11-dB-A--schwarz_429180.html    und hinten die schnellere Version http://www.mindfactory.de/product_i...x25mm-1200-U-min-24-dB-A--schwarz_420535.html


----------



## LiveInComa (11. März 2017)

Ok dann kommen wir aktuell auf folgende 3 Varianten:

CPU: *Intel Xeon E-3-1231v3 4x 3.40 Ghz
*Board:* ASRock H97 Pro4 Sockel 1150
*SSD:* ScanDisk 240GB
*Case:* CoolerMaster N400

+*


*Option 1:*
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...2218fe27ef4be99fba1df27c24e43c3534eaca1a1b1fb

*Option 2:*
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221ded63b07617c027414e563c3fb51994389f4f1c1f1

*Option 3:*
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...22122e5b49cf39a3fc0cc9cd41b716358776386ee6a55

Dürfte ich Dich noch einmal um deine fachmännische Meinung zu den drei Bestellkörben bitten? 
Auch wenn teilweise schon von dir kommentiert evtl noch einmal begutachten und ein Fazit ziehen?  

Wie kann ich deine Hilfe eigentlich honorieren?

@: Genau jetzt wird nun auch mein Pc langsam im Umzugskarton verschwinden. Ich werde ihn aber nurnoch in der neuen Wohnung aufbauen um einen neuen online zu bestellen *grins*


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2017)

Der Warenkorb ist immer der gleiche, weil da nur der letzte gespeichert wird. Aber ich *persönlich *finde die RX 480 plus Freesync am besten, da die Karte stark ist, eine ganze Weile reicht und du dann Freesync nutzen kannst. Wenn die Karte mal schlappmacht, kannst du dann eine der neuen AMD-Karten nehmen, oder auch trotzdem ne Nvidia, wenn die das klar bessere Preis-Leistungsverhältnis bietet. 

Am Ende sind alle drei Varianten gut, alle haben nen Nachteil und zwei Vorteile:

RX 480 + Freesync-Monitor => Nachteil: vielleicht "musst" du schon in nem Jahr ne neue Karte holen; Vorteile: günstig und gut, Freesync nutzbar.
GTX 1070 + Freesync-Monitor => Nachteil: keine Sync-Technik nutzbar; Vorteile: stärkere Leistung und somit Langlebigkeit der Grafikkarte, guter günstiger Monitor.
GTX 1070 + Gsync-Monitor => Nachteil: deutlich teurer; Vorteile: starke Leitung und Sync-Technik


----------



## LiveInComa (12. März 2017)

Sitze noch in einer leeren Wohnung ohne Stul aber der Pc ist noch al letztes geblieben 
Wollte noch ggf antworten können bevor ich auch den Rest mitnehme *lach*

Also wenn ich die Warenkörbe anklicke muss ich immer bei der Nachfrage auf "Ja" klicken:


> *Hinweis:* In Ihrem Warenkorb befinden sich bereits Artikel. Möchten Sie diese überschreiben? Ja / Nein (Achtung, Ihre Artikel werden dabei gelöscht.)



Dann werden mir auch die weiteren Warenkörbe angeklickt.

759 € für die 480 + Freesync sind natürlich ein Argument

Die 1070 + G-Sync liegt ja dann bei 1202€

Ich fand die 480 + Freesync auch sehr schön, Ich denke auch, dass ich diese Lösung nehmen werde wobei bei einem Aufpreis von 440 € dann auch deutlich mehr Leistung zu erwarten wäre....
Bei meinen jetzigen Games wäre die teure Lösung natürlich "mit Kanonen auf Spatzen schießen"..... aber langlebiger.

Ich ziehe dann jetzt mal endgültig um und melde mich noch einmal.
Sollte jmd noch etwas einfallen immer raus damit, bevor ich mir ein Paket bestelle


----------



## LiveInComa (13. März 2017)

Also Mein Kabelanschluss funktionierte einwandfrei 

Ich habe mir also soeben meinen ersten Kaffee in der neuen Wohnung gekocht und mir das RX480 + Freesync Monitor Paket bestellt.

Wenn es bezahlt und geliefert sowie eingebaut ist würde ich ggf noch einmal auf Dich zurückkommen wollen, Zwecks Freesync Einstellungen bzw GPU Einstellungen wenn das in Ordnung ist


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2017)

Alles klar. Du musst nur unbedingt dass beiliegende Display-Port-Kabel verwenden, denn ansonsten könnte es Probleme mit 144hz geben. Wobei: kann sein ,dass das nur bei 2560x1440-Auflösung wichtig ist. Musst du mal schauen, vlt ist auch gar kein Kabel dabei, dann reicht wohl DVI oder HDMI


----------



## LiveInComa (13. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Alles klar. Du musst nur unbedingt dass beiliegende Display-Port-Kabel verwenden, denn ansonsten könnte es Probleme mit 144hz geben. Wobei: kann sein ,dass das nur bei 2560x1440-Auflösung wichtig ist. Musst du mal schauen, vlt ist auch gar kein Kabel dabei, dann reicht wohl DVI oder HDMI



Ich guck mal was mitgeliefert wird. Ich habe schonmal alles Vorkasse bezahlt und warte nun auf die Pakete 

Könntest du mir evtl noch ein schönes Wireless Gaming Headset empfehlen? Ich hab meins beim Umzug weggeschmissen (Bruch eines Trägers) und benötige nun ein neues. Ich hatte das Tactical Rage 3D soweit ich weiß. Mich störte ein wenig, dass ich mich selbst nicht hab "schreien" hören. Meine Freundin hat sich immer beschwert als wir noch zusammen im Wohnzimmer hausen mussten. Ich habe jetzt zwar ein Arbeitszimmer, aber ich muss den Nachbarn ja nicht auf den Keks gehen. Gibt es da eins was evtl besser geeignet wäre?

Eine neue Maus benötige ich auch noch. habe aber die Erfahrung gemacht, dass ich die alle mal "anpacken" muss. Im Internet eine Maus zu ordern ist bei mir meist in die Hose gegangen.

Ein größeres Gaming Mauspad aber benötige ich auch noch


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2017)

Also, Wireless Headsets, so was würde ich nicht empfehlen. Da zahlst du sehr viel drauf, nur damit es wireless ist. und wenn du dich selber auch hören willst, dann musst du das in den Audiooptionen aktivieren - das liegt aber nicht am Headset   Was willst du denn ausgeben?

Maus: hast du keinen Saturn oder MediaMarkt in der Nähe? Da gibt es viele Mäuse, vom Preis her auch oft gut bzw. die gehen dann den Amazon-Preis mit. Da kann man dann probegreifen. Denn genau der Punkt mit dem "anpacken" ist eben das, was man unmöglich aus der Ferne beurteilen kann. Die laut Tests "beste Gamermaus aller Zeiten" ist für DICH vielleicht die mieseste ever, weil sie für dich mega-ungemütlich ist


----------



## LiveInComa (13. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, Wireless Headsets, so was würde ich nicht empfehlen. Da zahlst du sehr viel drauf, nur damit es wireless ist. und wenn du dich selber auch hören willst, dann musst du das in den Audiooptionen aktivieren - das liegt aber nicht am Headset   Was willst du denn ausgeben?



Ja stimmt. In der alten Wohnung war mein Wohnzimmer auch mein Pc Zimmer und die Küche fließend. Da war es ganz nett sich frei mit dem Headset bewegen zu können.

Also wenn es günstiger ist, dann gerne kabelgebunden.

Ich hatte jetzt einmal kurz in 2-3 "Bestenlisten" geguckt und etwas nachgelesen. Sind echt eine menge Modelle.
Ist es im Bereich Headset ok wenn man unter 100 € bleiben möchte oder bekommt man dann nur Mist?

Habe das hier mit guten Kritiken gefunden:
https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0...&tag=wwwcorycidesd-21&linkId=PVQTYWDFVIVI3BGN
Das ist allerdings recht günstig oder? 

Maus werd ich mal im MadiaMarkt probegreifen


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2017)

Das Headset ist wohl für den Preis okay - ist aber schwer zu sagen, es gibt halt extrem viele. Das Modell speziell kommt halt an den Audio-Anschluss des Mainboards dran. Es gibt auch welche mit USB, die haben dann einen eigenen Soundchip, der oft eine "Surroundsoundsimulation" ermöglicht. Damit wäre eine Gegnerortung dann besser möglich - allerdings haben viele moderne Spiele so eine Simulation schon "eingebaut", so dass du mit jedem Kopfhörer ne Art Surroundsound zur Verfügung hast. 

Wegen des Preises: wenn es pure Kopfhörer wäre, kriegst du für den Preis schon sehr gute, die sicher besser klingen als das hyperX, aber dafür dann kein Mic haben - ob du jetzt wiederum für 20€ mehr ein besseres Headset bekommen würdest, kann ich nicht sagen. Denn da haben viele USB, und vlt ist der Aufpreis dann schon allein wegen der USB-Soundchip-Fähigkeiten.


----------



## LiveInComa (14. März 2017)

Ich habe auch schon davon gelesen das einige Pure Kopfhörer + Micro Clip empfehlen.

Damit habe ich absolut keine Erfahrung. Ist es nicht viel bequemer wenn man ein Gaming Headset trägt? Stell ich mir etwas umständlich vor mir immer ein Micro an und abzuclippen ....

Ich habe mir jetzt mal das *Sennheiser GSP 350* bestellt (115€). Es wurde erst kürzlich (Februar) getestet und in dem online Bericht eigentlich in dieser Preisklasse sehr gelobt. Das GSP 300 wäre zwar etwa 30 € günstiger gewesen, allerdings ohne USB Surround Karte. Ich habe leider keine Soundkarte und hab den Aufpreis mal in Kauf genommen.

Hoffentlich gefällt es mir 

Eine neue Maus suche ich mir dann vor Ort aus und ein großes Gaming Mauspad kann man glaub auch online bestellen.

@: Habe noch eine Externe Festplatte bestellt: *Western Digital Elements Portable 1TB* (58€), ist kürzlich auf einer Seite als Testsieger ausgezeichnet worden und das Mauspad *Sharkoon 1337 XL Gaming Mat* (9,99 €)

Wenn meine Hardware ankommt, wollte ich den Pc zum fachmännischem Zusammenbau kurz weggeben. Macht es Sinn dort gleich Windows 10 aufspielen zu lassen?
Ich hatte es mir damals kurz installiert als es kostenlos für Windows 7/8 Nutzer angeboten wurde. Zwar habe ich es auch kurz danach wieder deinstalliert, aber hieß es nicht das man es stets wieder nutzen könnte ohne es erneut zu kaufen?


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Ich habe auch schon davon gelesen das einige Pure Kopfhörer + Micro Clip empfehlen.
> 
> Damit habe ich absolut keine Erfahrung. Ist es nicht viel bequemer wenn man ein Gaming Headset trägt? Stell ich mir etwas umständlich vor mir immer ein Micro an und abzuclippen ....


 das mic kann man an das Kabel des Kopfhörers anclippen, dann lässt man es einfach immer dran     aber das Sennheiser ist sicher nicht schlecht. Wäre halt mit der Variante "getrennt kaufen" günstiger, die gleiche Qualität zu bekommen. 



> Wenn meine Hardware ankommt, wollte ich den Pc zum fachmännischem Zusammenbau kurz weggeben. Macht es Sinn dort gleich Windows 10 aufspielen zu lassen?
> Ich hatte es mir damals kurz installiert als es kostenlos für Windows 7/8 Nutzer angeboten wurde. Zwar habe ich es auch kurz danach wieder deinstalliert, aber hieß es nicht das man es stets wieder nutzen könnte ohne es erneut zu kaufen?


  also, wenn du es auch aktiviert hast, müsstest du ne WIn 10 Lizenz haben, aber ansonsten hast du gar keine Lizenz. Du musst aber Windows gar nicht neu installieren, denn Board und CPU bleiben doch identisch, auch die SSD mit Windows bleibt ja drin. Oder? Falls Du trotzdem gern WIn 10 installieren willst: das kannst du machen lassen, ist aber auch nicht schwer, wenn man es selber macht. ich würde dann halt über die neue externe HDD alles wichtige von der SSD "retten", mir schon mal die neuesten Treiber fürs Mainbaord und Grafikkarte für Win 10 runterladen und auch auf die externe HDD kopieren. Und Windows 10 wiederum: Google nach Windows media creation tool Microsoft, da hast du ein tool, mit dem du wiederum Windows 10 runterladen und auf eine DVD brennen oder einen USB-Stick "kopieren" kannst, um es dann später zu installieren.


----------



## LiveInComa (14. März 2017)

Werde ich mal nachgucken. Weißt du wie ich das überprüfen kann ob ich das damals aktiviert habe?

Hab jetzt bei chip gelesen, dass man immer noch Windows 10 kostenlos upgraden kann mit einem Win7/8 Schlüssel....

Was ich aber nicht herrausbekommen habe, ob Windows 10 zu empfehlen ist?!
Die letzten Einträge bzgl dieser Fragestellung die ich gefunden habe sind vom Sommer 2016....


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Werde ich mal nachgucken. Weißt du wie ich das überprüfen kann ob ich das damals aktiviert habe?


 an sich kannst du das nur sehen, wenn du Win10 installierst und dann später schaust, ob es korrekt aktiviert wurde oder noch aktiviert werden muss.



> Hab jetzt bei chip gelesen, dass man immer noch Windows 10 kostenlos upgraden kann mit einem Win7/8 Schlüssel....


 wo steht das? An sich musste man das bis spätestens Ende Juli letzten Jahres gemacht haben. 

Windows 10 bietet Vorteile, und Win7 wird von Microsoft und vielen Hersteller nicht mehr offiziell unterstützt, d.h. es kann in Zukunft mit Patches usw. schwieriger werden,


----------



## LiveInComa (14. März 2017)

Hier hab ich das gefunden (recht aktuell)

Windows 10 weiterhin kostenlos: Gratis-Upgrade mit Windows 7 - CHIP


----------



## Herbboy (14. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Hier hab ich das gefunden (recht aktuell)
> 
> Windows 10 weiterhin kostenlos: Gratis-Upgrade mit Windows 7 - CHIP


  tja, kann man probieren. Man kann bei ner Neuinstallation ggf. auch den Key von WIn7 eingeben, um es zu aktivieren.


----------



## LiveInComa (15. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> tja, kann man probieren. Man kann bei ner Neuinstallation ggf. auch den Key von WIn7 eingeben, um es zu aktivieren.



Aber evtl war ich ja so schlau und habe damals W10 aktiviert 

Den Pc wollte ich ja eh zum Zusammenbau zu einem Pc Laden bringen, dann könnte ich den Herrn ja gleich auf Windows ansetzten *gg*

Aber Windows 10 bringt eher Vor als Nachteile für mich habe ich jetzt rausgehört oder?


----------



## Herbboy (15. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Aber evtl war ich ja so schlau und habe damals W10 aktiviert
> 
> Den Pc wollte ich ja eh zum Zusammenbau zu einem Pc Laden bringen, dann könnte ich den Herrn ja gleich auf Windows ansetzten *gg*
> 
> Aber Windows 10 bringt eher Vor als Nachteile für mich habe ich jetzt rausgehört oder?


 Mir sind keine Nachteile bekannt, außer dass VIELLEICHT irgendein altes Programm auf Win7 noch geht, auf Win10 aber nicht mehr. Ansonsten hast du eher Vorteile.


----------



## LiveInComa (16. März 2017)

Ich habe nun alle Teile bekommen. Da das Zusammenbaun lassen sehr lange dauert hatte ich mich gefragt, es evtl selbst zu machen?
Ram Riegel + GPU sollte ja nicht so schwer sein, evtl aber das Netzteil?

Kann ich mich da ranwagen?


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2017)

Schau einfach mal nach Tutorials im Netz. Beim Netzteil ist das "schwerste", dass du die alten Kabel gut abbekommst (da sind so Nasen, die manche der Stecker arretieren und an die man teilweise je nach Mainboardbeschaffenheit und Gehäuse schwer rankommt) und die Kabel des neuen Netzteils dann auch "platzsparend" neu verlegst. Das eigentliche Anschließen der neuen Stecker ist aber simpel, die kann man gar nicht ohne massive Gewalt falsch aufstecken - da ist der häufigste Fehler, dass man einfach eines der Kabel vergisst. Besonders fummelig kann der 4 oder 8-Pin-Stecker (bei neueren Boards an sich immer 8Pin) sein, der meist eher links oben auf dem Board zu finden ist. Da ist oft die Gehäuse Oberseite, Rückseite und/oder der CPU-Kühler ein wenig im Weg. 

Das Einbauen des Netzteiles an sich ist einfach: hinten am Gehäuse auf Höhe des Netzteils sind 4-5 Schrauben, die machst du weg, scheibst das alte Netzteil ein wenig Richtung Gehäusefront und nimmst es raus. Das neue kommt dann halt passend rein, das siehst du ja dann, wo die Löcher am Netzteil passend zum Gehäuse sind. 

Wichtig ist nur: PC vorher vom Strom nehmen, auch Monitor abmachen (is ja eh nötig bei ner neuen Grafikkarte  ), und Strom erst wieder dran, wenn alles angeschlossen ist. Dich selber vorher erden, also ZB an einen Wasserhahn packen.


----------



## LiveInComa (16. März 2017)

Ich werde das mal heute abend in Ruhe versuchen 

Sollte ich schon vorher formatieren und Windows 10/7 installieren oder lieber erst im Anschluss?

Ich werde mal versuchen mit einem Bootfähigen USB Stick Win10 zu installieren mit meinem Win7 Key. Wenns nicht klappt muss eben nochmal Win7 herhalten....


----------



## Herbboy (16. März 2017)

Es könnte sein, dass du ja schon ne aktivierte Lizenz hast. Wenn der Win7 Key nicht geht, dann überspringt die Eingabe und lass erst mal installieren, und danach schaust du in der Systemsteuerung, ob du ein aktiviertes Win10 hast oder nicht. Natürlich ist dann ggf. erst dann zu sehen, wenn du LAN-Treiber installiert hast, falls Win10 keine passenden selber installiert.

Installieren würde ich aber erst nach dem Umbau, das macht keinen Sinn, Windows inkl. der alten Grafikkarte zu installieren.


----------



## LiveInComa (17. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es könnte sein, dass du ja schon ne aktivierte Lizenz hast. Wenn der Win7 Key nicht geht, dann überspringt die Eingabe und lass erst mal installieren, und danach schaust du in der Systemsteuerung, ob du ein aktiviertes Win10 hast oder nicht. Natürlich ist dann ggf. erst dann zu sehen, wenn du LAN-Treiber installiert hast, falls Win10 keine passenden selber installiert.
> 
> Installieren würde ich aber erst nach dem Umbau, das macht keinen Sinn, Windows inkl. der alten Grafikkarte zu installieren.



So!

Leider hat es sehr lange gedauert. Ich habe sowas ja noch nie gemacht und es passierte folgendes:

Ich baute die GPU aus, den Ram aus, dann das Netzteil. Natürlich habe ich mir vorher angesehen welche Stecker vom Netzteil weggingen. Nämlich:

2x für die CPU
1 für die GPU
1 fürs DVD Laufwerk
1 für die SSD
1 fürs Mainboard

Ich habe dann fröhlich gezogen und das neue Netzteil passte super rein. Die Stecker habe ich dann auch gefunden und mit etwas Mühe angeschlossen (warum haben die Stecker für z.B. SSD nur soviele Stecker an einem Strang?)

Alles erledigt dann den Pc wieder an Strom geschlossen und los sollte es gehen! Nix da. Es piepte laut und der Bildschirm ging nicht an. Drama! Ich war der Verzweiflung nahe. Ich wusste ja auch nicht ob ich wirklich die richtigen Steckverbindungen gewählt hatte, bin ja Neuling auf dem Gebiet.... nach 2 Std Recherche dann die Idee. Eine Liste besagte, bei 3 langen Pieptönen (wiederkehrend) wird es am RAM liegen. Ich also die GPU wieder raus um an den RAM zu kommen und siehe da, ich hab die zwei 8GB Steine nicht richtig reingesteckt.....

Alles korrigiert lief es dann tatsächlich ohne Piepen.

Allerdings nimmt er meinen vorher erstellte Win10 Boot USB Stick nicht an obwohl alles lief wie in meiner Anleitung beschrieben. Eine Fehlermeldung das ihm irgendwas auf dem Stick fehlen würde und das Thema war dann auch durch.
Ich habe also wieder Win7 neu installiert! Evtl kann ich ja noch updaten, weiß aber nicht wo. Müsste ich recherchieren.

Die Treiber für Board + GPU waren auch ein Kampf. Irgendwie läuft der Pc nun endlich obwohl wieder einige Fehlermeldungen auftraten und er einen GPU Treiber gar nicht installiert hatte (den von der Treiber CD). Ich habe mir dann einen aus dem Internet besorgt.

Aber was ich jetzt höre ist ein immer noch lauter Pc. Ich habe mal das Seitenblech aufgemacht und wenn ich mit meinen Fingern den vorderen Gehäuselüfter und den CPU Lüfter anhalte, ist er schonmal bedeutend ruhiger!

Kann ich da noch einmal deine Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen?

Ich habe zwar nun ein Arbeitszimmer aber wenn ich ohne Headset hier sitze nervt das gepuste doch schon!

Beim Monitor war leider keine Treiber CD dabei. Benötige ich noch sowas? 

Wie stelle ich Freesync denn beim Spielen ein in Zukunft?

Beste Grüße und vielen Dank noch einmal für die bisherige Wegbegleitung


----------



## dPbvulkan (17. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Vielen Dank noch einmal für Erklärungen.
> 
> Also kann ich erst einmal davon ausgehen, das CPU + Board noch absolut up to date sind und sie weiternutzen?



Ja, die CPU würde ich mal noch weiternutzen, da ist der Sprung noch zu gering denke ich.



LiveInComa schrieb:


> SLI war ich noch nie ein FAN von



Ich auch nicht. ^^



LiveInComa schrieb:


> Ist die 1080 denn den Aufpreis wirklich wert? Würde dieses Monster nicht von meiner CPU ausgebremst werden?
> Ich hatte die 1070/1080 im Benchmark verglichen und dachte mir, die 1070 langt doch dicke



Kann man so pauschal nicht sagen, denke in den meisten Fällen nicht besonders. Die 1070 langt, daher hab ich die auch vor kurzem geholt. 



LiveInComa schrieb:


> AMD vs NVIDIA bzgl des Bildschirms ist tatsächlich noch ein guter Punkt. Ich sehe den Preisunterschied und frage mich ob man Freesync/G-Sync braucht und welches der beiden sein geld wert ist.
> Mir war wichtig das es 27zoll werden, da ich mir dadurch ein schöneres Bild bei Rollenspielen/MMOs erhoffe. Jmd sagte mir noch 144hz wären bei schnellen Spielen sehr angenehm.



Manche werden dir sagen, das man ohne 144 Hz gar nicht mehr zocken kann, ich sage man kann.  Ich hab selber nur einen lahmen PVA Monitor mit 60 Hz und würde den auch nicht gegen einen IPS Gamergedöns tauschen, weil ich den monströsen Kontrast von PVA-Panels mag. 



Herbboy schrieb:


> also, wenn du es auch aktiviert hast, müsstest du ne WIn 10 Lizenz haben, aber ansonsten hast du gar keine Lizenz. Du musst aber Windows gar nicht neu installieren, denn Board und CPU bleiben doch identisch, auch die SSD mit Windows bleibt ja drin. Oder?



Selbst dann nicht. Ich hab auch mein komplettes System gewechselt, also CPU, Mainboard, alles. Windows 10 holt sich beim Start die neuen Treiber und das wars. Man muss es dann nur noch mal aktivieren.


----------



## Herbboy (17. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Ich habe dann fröhlich gezogen und das neue Netzteil passte super rein. Die Stecker habe ich dann auch gefunden und mit etwas Mühe angeschlossen (warum haben die Stecker für z.B. SSD nur soviele Stecker an einem Strang?)


 an sich passen die ja auch für halbwegs neue Festplatten und DVD-Laufwerke, d.h. normalerweise kannst du EIN Kabel mit 3-4 Sata-Steckern nehmen, um alle drei zu versorgen - evlt. dann die SSD einfach was "höher" einbauen, wenn der Abstand zu DVD zu groß ist 






> Allerdings nimmt er meinen vorher erstellte Win10 Boot USB Stick nicht an obwohl alles lief wie in meiner Anleitung beschrieben. Eine Fehlermeldung das ihm irgendwas auf dem Stick fehlen würde und das Thema war dann auch durch.
> Ich habe also wieder Win7 neu installiert! Evtl kann ich ja noch updaten, weiß aber nicht wo. Müsste ich recherchieren.


 hattest du denn Win 10 mit dem "media creation tool" auf den Stick kopieren lassen? Also, nicht win10 runterladen und einfach draufkopieren, sondern den Stick wirklich vom Tool vorbereiten lassen? UND einen USB-Port genutzt, der bootfähig ist?




> Die Treiber für Board + GPU waren auch ein Kampf. Irgendwie läuft der Pc nun endlich obwohl wieder einige Fehlermeldungen auftraten und er einen GPU Treiber gar nicht installiert hatte (den von der Treiber CD). Ich habe mir dann einen aus dem Internet besorgt.


 Treiber nehm ich nie von CD, die im Netz sind immer die neuesten 



> Aber was ich jetzt höre ist ein immer noch lauter Pc. Ich habe mal das Seitenblech aufgemacht und wenn ich mit meinen Fingern den vorderen Gehäuselüfter und den CPU Lüfter anhalte, ist er schonmal bedeutend ruhiger!
> 
> Kann ich da noch einmal deine Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen?
> 
> Ich habe zwar nun ein Arbeitszimmer aber wenn ich ohne Headset hier sitze nervt das gepuste doch schon!


 ja gut: vorne halt nen neuen, wenn es passt 140mm und mit maximal 800 U/Min, und optimal wäre, wenn du den am Board anschließen und von da aus auch steuern kannst. Muss aber nicht sein. Und CPU: da kannst du einen Kühler für 25-30€ besorgen, oder je nach dem, was du aktuell hast, einfach nen moderneren, leiseren Lüfter.




> Beim Monitor war leider keine Treiber CD dabei. Benötige ich noch sowas?
> 
> Wie stelle ich Freesync denn beim Spielen ein in Zukunft?


 in den AMD-Treibern, und im Spiel einfach V-Sync NICHT einschalten. Du müsstest nach installieren des AMD-Treibers rechts unten nahe der Uhrzeit, wo du bei Windows ein nach oben zeigendes "Dach" hast, draufklicken, da hast du dann Icons, und das rote ist von AMD "Radeon Einstellungen". Doppelklicken, auf "Anzeige", da findest du Freesync.


----------



## LiveInComa (17. März 2017)

Das mit dem Freesync werde ich mal probieren heute abend.

Magst du mir evtl netterweise gute und leise Gehäuselüfter nennen die bei mir ins Gehäuse rein passen? Würde ich gerne bestellen, am besten gleich vorne + hinten (habe ich noch mehr? *lach*)

Und ich habe schon ein CPU Lüfter der mich im Handel ca 20 Euro gekostet hat aber doch laut ist .... könntest du mir da einen besonders guten empfehlen der reinpasst und leise ist? Habe eben mal einen 2017 Testsieger gefunden, der war glaub von bequiet und lag bei ca 40€

Danke dir

@Achja kann ich die Lüfter so einfach austauschen ohne alles an Hardware wieder ausbauen zu müssen?


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2017)

Was hast du denn für ein Gehäuse? Ist schon viel Text hier, ich weiß nicht mehr, ob du das da mal genannt hast 

Ein guter Kühler und günstig wäre der Alpenföhn Ben Nevis EKL Alpenföhn Ben Nevis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   und wenn du mehr ausgibst, wird es halt ggf. dann noch leiser, Zb für ein paar Euro mehr auch etwas besser be quiet! Pure Rock Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  und so alle 5€ wird es halt noch "besser", wobei du an sich ohne Übertakten der CPU mit Modellen für 25-35€ bestens bedient sein solltest.


----------



## LiveInComa (18. März 2017)

Eigentlich müsste genau das mein Gehäuse sein:

Cooler Master N400 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil

Meinen 27 Zoll Monitor, den du mir empfohlen hast, muss ich leider kommenden Montag zurück schicken. Ich habe mich einfach übernommen mit den 27 zoll, ist mir doch viel zu groß.
Ich würde da gerne auf ein gutes 24zoll Modell wechseln. Könntest du mir da eines besonders empfehlen? Marke/Preis eigentlich egal.

Beim CPU Kühler ist mir nur wichtig das er reinpasst und schööön leise ist (natürlich effizient)


----------



## Herbboy (18. März 2017)

Also, da passen die beiden Kühler gut rein, da ist auch - wenn du das rechte Seitenteil abnimmst - ein Loch im Bereich, wo der CPU -Sockel ist, so dass Du auch einen Kühler, für den eine Halteplatte unter das Mainboard kommt, das Board nicht ausbauen musst. Ebenfalls gut wäre auch der Alpenföhn Brocken ECO.

Du könntest vorne dann zB den hier einbauen  Scythe Slip Stream 120 120x120x25mm 0-1300 U/min oder  Nanoxia Deep Silence PWM 120x120x25mm 650-1500  und über das Mainboard anschließen und steuern lassen, an sich kannst du da einfach je 2 nehmen, den zweiten dann hinten einbauen. Hinten ist der Einbau immer leicht, vorne muss man beim Gehäuse nachsehen, da muss man oft irgendwie die Front abmontieren oder so, aber auf keinen Fall musst Du extra das Board oder so ausbauen. Hier bei den Downloads hast du ne Anleitung, schau da mal nach, falls man es nicht sowieso einfach selber rausfindet  Cooler Master: N400


Bist du sicher mit den 27 Zoll? AM Anfang kam der mir auch groß vor, aber nach 4-5 Tagen hat man sich dran gewöhnt - ich sitze ca. 50-100cm vom PC weg (ja nach dem, ob ich "arbeite" oder zurückgelehnt zocke  )  - wenn es doch 24 Zoll sein soll, dann nimm nen iiyama G-Master GB2488HSU (B2 oder den Nachfolger B3), kostet unter 300€.


----------



## LiveInComa (18. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, da passen die beiden Kühler gut rein, da ist auch - wenn du das rechte Seitenteil abnimmst - ein Loch im Bereich, wo der CPU -Sockel ist, so dass Du auch einen Kühler, für den eine Halteplatte unter das Mainboard kommt, das Board nicht ausbauen musst. Ebenfalls gut wäre auch der Alpenföhn Brocken ECO.
> 
> Du könntest vorne dann zB den hier einbauen  Scythe Slip Stream 120 120x120x25mm 0-1300 U/min oder  Nanoxia Deep Silence PWM 120x120x25mm 650-1500  und über das Mainboard anschließen und steuern lassen, an sich kannst du da einfach je 2 nehmen, den zweiten dann hinten einbauen. Hinten ist der Einbau immer leicht, vorne muss man beim Gehäuse nachsehen, da muss man oft irgendwie die Front abmontieren oder so, aber auf keinen Fall musst Du extra das Board oder so ausbauen. Hier bei den Downloads hast du ne Anleitung, schau da mal nach, falls man es nicht sowieso einfach selber rausfindet  Cooler Master: N400
> 
> ...



Du spielst allerdings auch 27zoll in Wqhd richtig? FullHD sieht auf 27zoll recht unscharf aus. Auf einem kleineren Monitor wirkt das Bild, so sagt man, merklich knackiger.

Gibt es noch eine evtl etwas wertigere Alternative außer dem iiyama? Die polnische Gebrauchsanweisung hat mich etwas irritiert z.B. *lach*

Auch witzig: Habe den 27er wieder abgebaut und verpackt, dann gemerkt das mein 6 Jahre alter Samung nicht an meine RX480 angeschlossen werden kann da er einen wohl sehr alten Stecker hat .... ich musste also wieder meine R9 270 einbaun um den Pc wieder nutzen zu können.... -.-

@ Das wäre dann nach Abwicklung der Rückgabe mein neuer Warenkorb:
https://www.mindfactory.de/shopping...221ee3aa00f59d5947412ea8aa51f0848e3bda5ed0fbc

Ich habe noch diesen hier gefunden. Ist zwar vom letzten Jahr, tauchte aber in einer Bestenliste weiter vorne auf:
https://www.heise.de/preisvergleich/viewsonic-xg2401-a1411080.html


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Du spielst allerdings auch 27zoll in Wqhd richtig? FullHD sieht auf 27zoll recht unscharf aus. Auf einem kleineren Monitor wirkt das Bild, so sagt man, merklich knackiger.
> 
> Gibt es noch eine evtl etwas wertigere Alternative außer dem iiyama? Die polnische Gebrauchsanweisung hat mich etwas irritiert z.B. *lach*


 Wo hast du das denn gelesen? Da hat einer wohl ne Import-Version erwischt. iiyama ist aber ne gute und lange etablierte Firma. 


Der vierwsonic ist auch gut, aber an sich ist der nicht besser als der iiyama, aber teurer


----------



## LiveInComa (19. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wo hast du das denn gelesen? Da hat einer wohl ne Import-Version erwischt. iiyama ist aber ne gute und lange etablierte Firma.
> 
> 
> Der vierwsonic ist auch gut, aber an sich ist der nicht besser als der iiyama, aber teurer



Mhhh also ich habe mir überlegt, den Monitor ectl dann doch zu behalten und mich daran zu gewöhnen. Ich habe auch einen Shooter gespielt, der wirklich eine sehr bescheidene Grafik hatte.....
Bei Warhammer Vermintide sah es schon besser aus.

Wobei sicherlich WQHD bei 27zoll besser aussieht.

Was den CPU Kühler und die 2 Lüfter angeht: Ist das so gut wie ich das in den o.g. Warenkorb gelegt habe?


----------



## Herbboy (20. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Mhhh also ich habe mir überlegt, den Monitor ectl dann doch zu behalten und mich daran zu gewöhnen. Ich habe auch einen Shooter gespielt, der wirklich eine sehr bescheidene Grafik hatte.....
> Bei Warhammer Vermintide sah es schon besser aus.
> 
> Wobei sicherlich WQHD bei 27zoll besser aussieht.
> ...


 An sich ja, aber wieso hast du denn den Pure Wing 2 als Lüfter ausgesucht? Der hat nur 3Pin-Anschlüsse. Ich würde eher 4Pin nehmen, da hast du am Board auch zwei passende Anschlüsse, und falls das Kabel nur bis zu einem 3Pin-Anschluss reicht, läuft der Lüfter einfach im 3Pin-Betrieb.


----------



## LiveInComa (20. März 2017)

Hab mir den CPU Kühler Be quiet Pure Rock geholt und erstmal (aus kostengründen) 2 x den Pure Wings 2 Gehäuselüfter da er auch mit sehr leisem Betrieb geworben hat.
Allerdings finde ich das System immer noch laut, es pustet immer noch ordentlich....

Was kann ich machen?

@: Ich habe jetzt im BIOS etwas rumprobiert (ich hoffe ich hab da nix kaputt gemacht) und dort bei den Lüftereinstellungen alle auf "Standart" eingestellt. Ich könnte auch lautlos wählen, dann ist das System sehr leise aber ich vermute, das ich dann ein Temperaturproblem bekomme wenn die alle nur mit 5xx Umdrehungen laufen statt ca 1000 im Standart oder bis zu 14xx unter Leistung.

Ich habe kein Bild gefunden welches genau sagt wo ich die Gehäuselüfter einstecken soll daher ist der hintere Gehäuselüfter nun neben dem CPU Kühler Lüfter ins Mainboard eingesteckt.... alles sehr viel für einen Leien wie mich...

Oh un noch etwas: Drehen sich die GPU Lüfter gar nicht? Ich habe bis 59 Grad (SpeedFan) keinen GPU Lüfter gesehen der sich dreht.... komisch oder? Habe ich da alles richtig eingesteckt? Habe ein Kabel vom Netzteil in die GPU gesteckt, welches 6+2 Pins hatte....


----------



## LiveInComa (21. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> An sich ja, aber wieso hast du denn den Pure Wing 2 als Lüfter ausgesucht? Der hat nur 3Pin-Anschlüsse. Ich würde eher 4Pin nehmen, da hast du am Board auch zwei passende Anschlüsse, und falls das Kabel nur bis zu einem 3Pin-Anschluss reicht, läuft der Lüfter einfach im 3Pin-Betrieb.



Also neuer Zwischenstand:

Ich habe jetzt im Bios ein wenig ausprobiert wieder und die Lüfterkurven von den 2 Gehäuselüftern + CPU Lüfter angepasst.

Ist es in Ordnung wenn ich diese verstelle?

Ich habe jetzt alles auf 40% geschaltet!
Dann habe ich bei Erreichen von den nächsten Temperaturgrenzwerten immer 10% mehr Leistung eingetragen. Also 40% / 50% / 65% / 75%
Die genauen Temperaturwerte müsste ich nochmal nachreichen.

Der Pc läuft dann jetzt auf 40% mit Umdrehungen von ca 750 RPM wenn SpeedFan das richtig angibt. Die CPU Temperatur lag bei einem "kleineren" Spiel (Heartstone)bzw Desktop Anwendungen dann bei ca 42C, die GPU bei ca 58C und fängt sich manchmal an zu drehen wenn die wärmer wird wie es aussieht (zeigt zumindest SpeedFan an) allerdings auch mit ca 750-800 RPM. Zufall? Oder habe ich das nun ausversehen im BIOS auch mitgeregelt?

Ich hoffe es ist nicht gefährlich das ein Amateur wie ich hier selbst rumprobiert.

Ein Gehäuselüfter (hinten) ist wie es aussieht tatsächlich nur zusammen mit dem CPU Lüfter zusammen regelbar. 

Soll ich sonst evtl mal zur besseren Veranschaulichung Screenshots von bestimmten Anzeigen machen?

Würde mich weiter sehr über Hilfe freuen


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Hab mir den CPU Kühler Be quiet Pure Rock geholt und erstmal (aus kostengründen) 2 x den Pure Wings 2 Gehäuselüfter da er auch mit sehr leisem Betrieb geworben hat.
> Allerdings finde ich das System immer noch laut, es pustet immer noch ordentlich....


 ich hatte Dir ja nicht ohne Grund die Nanoxia mit maximal 1300 U/Min verlinkt, die auch 7,50€ kosten wie die Silent Wings. 1500 U/Min vs 1300 ist halt schon ein Unterschied. Zudem musst du mal schauen, ob du die Lüfter über das Board-BIOS oder ein Tool vom Boardhersteller runterstellen kannst. Vorne reichen an sich 800 U/Min dicke aus, und das wäre dann sehr leise. 

Gerade vorne muss der Lüfter nur ein wenig Luft reinsaugen, da ist es an sich fast völlig egal, wie viel der frisch reinbringt, da durch den Druckunterschied innen/außen sowieso frische Luft reingesaugt wird. Manche lassen sogar den Lüfter vorne weg, da wird es im PC kaum wärmer - aber vlt lauter, da die zB GRafikkartenlüfter etwas früher Gas geben.




> Ich habe kein Bild gefunden welches genau sagt wo ich die Gehäuselüfter einstecken soll daher ist der hintere Gehäuselüfter nun neben dem CPU Kühler Lüfter ins Mainboard eingesteckt.... alles sehr viel für einen Leien wie mich...


 da muss doch schon ein Lüfter hinten sein - den musst du einfach ersetzen ^^  Ansonsten: ungefähr auf der gleichen Höhe wie die CPU ist hinten am Gehäuse immer ein "Gitter", das auch von 4 oder 8 Bohrlöchern umgeben ist, und da passt der Lüfter genau hin. Der Lüfter wird von innen an die Gahäuserückwand gedrückt, und von außen machst du dann die 4 Schrauben passend rein. Achte darauf, dass es dann auch "nach hinten" bläst.

Grafikkarte: die modernen Karten haben oft nen Modus, bei dem die Lüfter erst dann drehen, wenn der Chip merkbar warm wird in kurzer Zeit und die Karte wirklich arbeitet. Unter 2D muss die so gut wie nix tun, da braucht man keine Lüfter, und 60 Grad wären Null Problem.


----------



## LiveInComa (21. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> ich hatte Dir ja nicht ohne Grund die Nanoxia mit maximal 1300 U/Min verlinkt, die auch 7,50€ kosten wie die Silent Wings. 1500 U/Min vs 1300 ist halt schon ein Unterschied.



Ja ich weiß das hast du. Ich war nur gerade gestern fix in einem Computer Laden und wollte alles mitnehmen um den Krach zu beseitigen  Der hatte dort auch bequiet die ich sehr mag. Allerdings dann nur den Pure Wings 2 (3Pin) für ~9€ oder den 4Pin Wings 3 glaube ich, für stolze 23€ das Stück. Ich habe dann einfach den Pure Wings 2 mitgenommen und eben den CPU Lüfter von bequiet für ~35€.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Zudem musst du mal schauen, ob du die Lüfter über das Board-BIOS oder ein Tool vom Boardhersteller runterstellen kannst. Vorne reichen an sich 800 U/Min dicke aus, und das wäre dann sehr leise.


Ich kann im BIOS vom ASRockH97pro etwas rumstellen, allerdings finde ich es schwer zu erkennen welchen Lüfter ich ansteuer, da irgendwie immer ein Lüfter nur zusammen mit dem CPU Kühler Lüfter gemeinsam eingestellt werden kann.



Herbboy schrieb:


> da muss doch schon ein Lüfter hinten sein - den musst du einfach ersetzen ^^  Ansonsten: ungefähr auf der gleichen Höhe wie die CPU ist hinten am Gehäuse immer ein "Gitter", das auch von 4 oder 8 Bohrlöchern umgeben ist, und da passt der Lüfter genau hin. Der Lüfter wird von innen an die Gahäuserückwand gedrückt, und von außen machst du dann die 4 Schrauben passend rein. Achte darauf, dass es dann auch "nach hinten" bläst.



Ja ich habe den ausgetauscht, der alte Lüfter war in dem Steckplatz daneben. *PWR_FAN1* 3 Pin. Ich war mir nicht sicher ob das richtig war denn ist es nicht so das der PWR_FAN1 nicht steuerbar ist? Habe ich in einem Forum gelesen.

Jetzt ist er im *CPU_FAN2* welcher überm CPU Kühler liegt. Der CPU Lüfter sitzt direkt daneben im *CPU_FAN1*

Der Lüfter in der Front steckt nahe der GPU in einem Anschluss der glaub ich *CHA_FAN2* heißt.

Ich kann jetzt wie es aussieht über die BIOS Steuerung einen der Gehäuselüfter alleinig steuern und einmal den anderen Gehäuselüfter zusammen mit dem CPU Lüfter.

Ist das alles kompliziert 

Soll ich mal ein Foto von meinen BIOS Lüftereinstellungen machen?


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2017)

Also, lad Dir mal das Handbuch runter (oder such es  ), da hast du ne Abbildung, in der auch die Fan-Bezeichnungen zu sehen sind. Es kann sein, dass du bei Verwenden eines 3Pin-Lüfters im BIOS auch umschalten musst, damit der nicht wie ein PWM-4Pin angesteuert wird.

Und wenn nix hilft, dann könntest du auch den Stecker "umbasteln", damit der nur 7V weitergibt statt 12V - das machen eh viele Nutzer. Waren beim Lüfter noch weitere Kabel/Adapter dabei?


----------



## LiveInComa (21. März 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, lad Dir mal das Handbuch runter (oder such es  ), da hast du ne Abbildung, in der auch die Fan-Bezeichnungen zu sehen sind. Es kann sein, dass du bei Verwenden eines 3Pin-Lüfters im BIOS auch umschalten musst, damit der nicht wie ein PWM-4Pin angesteuert wird.
> 
> Und wenn nix hilft, dann könntest du auch den Stecker "umbasteln", damit der nur 7V weitergibt statt 12V - das machen eh viele Nutzer. Waren beim Lüfter noch weitere Kabel/Adapter dabei?



Das Handbuch werde ich nochmal durchgucken.

Mein iiyama 27zoll ist ja angeschlossen über das DP Portkabel, da ja wohl sonst auch kein Freesync geht habe ich gehört?
Ich habe immer mal wieder das Problem, dass mein Monitor kein Signal bekommt. Besonders nachdem Aufwachen aus einem Ruhemodus muss ich den Pc meist über den Knopf neustarten damit er ein Bild anzeigt....
Ist das Problem bekannt?


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2017)

LiveInComa schrieb:


> Das Handbuch werde ich nochmal durchgucken.
> 
> Mein iiyama 27zoll ist ja angeschlossen über das DP Portkabel, da ja wohl sonst auch kein Freesync geht habe ich gehört?
> Ich habe immer mal wieder das Problem, dass mein Monitor kein Signal bekommt. Besonders nachdem Aufwachen aus einem Ruhemodus muss ich den Pc meist über den Knopf neustarten damit er ein Bild anzeigt....
> Ist das Problem bekannt?


 Keine Ahnung, aber war das das mitgelieferte kabel? Du kannst auch mal ein DVI-Kabel testen, denn ich GLAUB, dass du  nur bei WQHD ein DP-Kabel brauchst, bei FullHD aber nicht.


----------



## LiveInComa (21. März 2017)

Müsste ich nochmal mit einem HDMI testen. Mit dem anderen Kabel war Freesync leider nicht möglich, mit dem DP schon aber das muckt manchmal, gerade beim rausziehen hat man das Gefühl die GPU mit rauszubrechen


----------



## Herbboy (21. März 2017)

An dem Kabel ist auch oft am Stecker ein kleiner Knopf, den man drücken sollte, um es zu entfernen.


----------

